# Missing 10 month old: Baby Lisa!



## Breezy

https://abcnews.go.com/US/baby-lisa...g-deperate-search-continues/story?id=14679914

So heartbreaking :cry: taken from her crib in the middle of the night. I can not imagine what these parents are going through. :nope:


----------



## Doodlepants

:( How awful. I hope they find her and that she's OK.


----------



## Katt

How awful :( 

I hope they find her.


----------



## Breezy

Me too :(


----------



## Coleey

This is heartbreaking!! :cry: 
I really hope shes found soon, safe and well xx


----------



## summer rain

I hope that whoever it is hands themselves in and the baby is found unharmed; this is one of my worst fears :( xx


----------



## Breezy

One of mine too!!!!!


----------



## chloeandbaby

this is horrible, sent shivers down my spine, i dont know what i would do if this happened to me, such a shame, youre meant to be safe in your own home, not these days!! iv tweeted this story on twitter, see if people retweet to raise awareness xxx


----------



## Ohmy4

I posted the Amber Alert pic on my facebook.....this is sooooooooo sad!!!


----------



## nicole_

thats awful :(
although im quite a sceptic and when things like this happen i always think the parents have something to do with it lol


----------



## whit.

Gave me cold chills and makes me sick to my stomach. They don't live TOO awfully far from me! Ugh!!!


----------



## MissGx

nicole_ said:


> thats awful :(
> although im quite a sceptic and when things like this happen i always think the parents have something to do with it lol

It is really awful, but I have to agree - I'm sceptical about it too, the phone thing is just strange IMO.

Hopefully she is found safe and sound though. Poor little girl :cry:


----------



## Snowball

That's awful :(


----------



## brunette&bubs

isn't that terrible?
i would never wish that upon my worst enemy.
i hope they find her soon! :cry:


----------



## carly_mummy2b

I dont know if i believe that the kidnappers went to the trouble of going through the house to find the phones!

I hope she is found safe and well x


----------



## Natasha2605

I hope she is found safe and well. Although I'm so not convinced by the parents from what I've read.


----------



## Mal

poor little girl,... parents story sounds suspicious my cell phone is always next to me or near my bed. Also how did BOTH cell phones go missing if he was at work.. wouldnt he take his cellphone to work with him. I hope this baby girl gets returned safely


----------



## Weezie123

Whatever happened this makes me feel sick, I really hope she's ok.


----------



## xnmd1

So, so sad. :( That brought tears to my eyes. I know people are often skeptical of the parents in situations like this, but I'd like to give them the benefit of the doubt for now.

Also in the video, the mother looks so genuinely upset :(


----------



## lozzy21

I'm a bit sceptical too, most mums I know would wake up with some one rummaging round the house since they would be half listening out for the baby and if some one was going to snatch a baby from a house they wouldent mess about looking for phones, it would be in, grab baby and out.


----------



## xnmd1

https://www.kmbc.com/r-video/29412662/detail.html

did anyone see this :( :nope:


----------



## MizzDeeDee

xnmd1 said:


> https://www.kmbc.com/r-video/29412662/detail.html
> 
> did anyone see this :( :nope:

I saw that... and quite frankly, I am not sure why they would announce that at a Press Conference. 

I am sure the parents will be implicated.. whether they are guilty or not to be honest. That's what happened to the Ramseys.


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

So sad :( I am always so paranoid about this, i even told my OH once that our angelcare monitor could kinda be used as an 'abduction protection' monitor. 

I don't understand why if the front door was unlocked... why would the front window be open?


----------



## MizzDeeDee

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> So sad :( I am always so paranoid about this, i even told my OH once that our angelcare monitor could kinda be used as an 'abduction protection' monitor.
> 
> I don't understand why if the front door was unlocked... why would the front window be open?

It is bizarre isn't it?


----------



## hardworknmama

The parents in this case have stopped co-operating with the police and I wouldn't be so sure that the mom is as innocent as she seems. I do hope for the safe return of the baby but I don't believe that this was a random act by any means. 

For the record, I live very close to where this is occuring so I have been following the news very closely.


----------



## lisaf

I saw some reports tonight that the family claims they are still cooperating?


----------



## MizzDeeDee

lisaf said:


> I saw some reports tonight that the family claims they are still cooperating?

I heard that too... I think they are probably investigating the parents.. that usually what police do.... look at the family first.


----------



## vaniilla

I hope she gets found soon :( the numbers for abduction are pretty shocking, the chance of being found after a certain amount of time drops drastically :nope: I hope that poor baby gets found asap


----------



## hardworknmama

The family claims they are cooperating but the police are saying the family isn't, I tend to believe the police.


----------



## stardust599

vaniilla said:


> I hope she gets found soon :( the numbers for abduction are pretty shocking, the chance of being found after a certain amount of time drops drastically :nope: I hope that poor baby gets found asap


Actually infant abduction is really quite rare and most of them are returned safe and well From 1983-2011 around 278 infants were abducted and all but 12 have been found safely. Only 1 died. That for around 4.3million births. (U.S. statistics)

I have a feeling that Mum is to blame but if she's not my heart goes out to her xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

it is heartbraking but the story just doesnt add up, the father returned to find the door unlocked and the lights on but they think that the point of entry could have been the window? how did the mum not notice the lights being switched on and someone walking around her house? im abit confused by the phone thing aswell as surely he would take his phone to work with him?
i hope this little girl is found safe and well though xx


----------



## Farie

Sounds a little odd, no landline phone? Hubby doesn't have his own mobile? Sleeping mum doesn't notice all lights on and windows open?

But hey, I could sleep through pretty much anything, and our house is always unlocked at night.

*toddles off to check sleeping baby is still there and lock doors - things like that do make me jumpy*


----------



## stardust599

It is odd. Why would she leave 3 mobile phones in the kitchen :-S Even if she was working on them all wouldn't you automatically take one to bed? Why didn't hubby take his own to work? How would she contact husband in an emergency (he was working overnight on a building site so it's not like she could ring an office or something to get him in an emergency?

Didn't they have a baby monitor? If baby was far enough away not to hear someone coming in her window and sneaking off with her through the house surely she'd be far away enough to need a monitor incase she woke or cried in the night?

Why would abductor come through the window and then wander through the house, switching all the lights on, look for mobile phones and then leave?

If I was an abductor I'd be in, out and gone!

I don't know what windows are like in the U.S. but did she leave it completely wide open or was it open a little with no catch or lock to stop it being opened further? I leave my kitchen and sometimes bathroom window open a little overnight for fresh air but nobody could get in as they lock with just a fingers width open to let some air in, you'd have to break the window to get in. It's been like this in every house I've been in but maybe it's different over there?

Police dogs lost the scent of baby at the front of the house so that to me says that baby has been taken away in a car. Have they checked with neighbours etc. if any cars were in the area? Or checked CCTV locally.

Who was the last person to see baby except for her Mum/Dad???


----------



## xnmd1

stardust. My windows need to be closed 100% to lock, and even then sometimes they can be pushed open. We were broken in to when LO was 3 weeks old, someone came in my house when I had accidentally fallen asleep on the couch with the baby. They stole stuff that was sitting on the couch RIGHT next to me (my phone and camera) , then they stole money and cigarettes off the kitchen table, a few video games, and left. I didn't wake up til the morning. ... Anyways I kind of wento ff on a tangent. My point is my windows don't lock like yours, wish they did. OH and I put blocks of wood in all of our windows before going to sleep so that they can't be pushed open/

Now back to the story. I am startign to think there's involvement of the family. The father looks sketchy and uncomfortable, like he's hiding something.The mother looks very upset but then again so did Penny Boudreau. 

I feel really bad blaming the family especially almost immediately, because if this ever happened to me I would be really hard to watch everyone blame you like that. But things aren't adding up any more, police are comming up with no leads .

It just makes me so sad because every time something happens like this to a child it either goes unsolved or takes years. Hence the ramseys, boudreaus, anthony's, mccans ... are we now going to add irwins to this list? :( makes me very sad.

ETA: Apparently the police are now accusing the mother of taking the baby


----------



## k4th

The thing that always makes me so sick about these terribly sad cases of missing children is that SOMEBODY knows what's happened to them! & they're just getting on with their lives!!

It makes me so mad to know that people are suffering because of missing loved ones and cold-hearted *******s don't share what they know to protect their Mum, brother, cousin, friend etc! 

I hope this little girl is found safe & sound quickly :flower:


----------



## MizzDeeDee

xnmd1 said:


> stardust. My windows need to be closed 100% to lock, and even then sometimes they can be pushed open. We were broken in to when LO was 3 weeks old, someone came in my house when I had accidentally fallen asleep on the couch with the baby. They stole stuff that was sitting on the couch RIGHT next to me (my phone and camera) , then they stole money and cigarettes off the kitchen table, a few video games, and left. I didn't wake up til the morning. ... Anyways I kind of wento ff on a tangent. My point is my windows don't lock like yours, wish they did. OH and I put blocks of wood in all of our windows before going to sleep so that they can't be pushed open/
> 
> Now back to the story. I am startign to think there's involvement of the family. The father looks sketchy and uncomfortable, like he's hiding something.The mother looks very upset but then again so did Penny Boudreau.
> 
> I feel really bad blaming the family especially almost immediately, because if this ever happened to me I would be really hard to watch everyone blame you like that. But things aren't adding up any more, police are comming up with no leads .
> 
> It just makes me so sad because every time something happens like this to a child it either goes unsolved or takes years. Hence the ramseys, boudreaus, anthony's, mccans ... are we now going to add irwins to this list? :( makes me very sad.
> 
> ETA: Apparently the police are now accusing the mother of taking the baby

Right next to you? That would be..... scary, freaky, disturbing????


----------



## Lara310809

I agree that this is terrible, and I hope the baby is found safe and well, and soon. I don't know the entire story, but I saw the video in the link in the OP. I like to think that the parents are innocent, but I think it's good that the police are looking into them too; I would criticise them if they weren't. 

But I want to address some of the things that have been said in this thread:

* Didn't he take his phone to work with him? - my husband never takes his phoen to work with him, because he knows he can be contacted on their landline if there's a problem

* Doesn't the mum take a phone to bed with her? - I don't :shrug: I can hear my mobile ring from the other end of the house; why should I take it to bed with me?

* Don't they have a landline? - the _only _reason we have a landline is so that we can have the internet in our house; we don't actually use it, and we don't give out the number. A few years ago, before we had the internet at home, we didn't have a landline, and people knew to contact us on our mobiles

* Didn't she notice the lights on in her house? - some people sleep deeply, so she wouldn't have seen or heard anything. Perhaps she sleeps with the door closed so she couldnt' have seen the lights. We shoudl remember that intruders never try to be loud; they're usually very quiet, and on capreted floors you wouldn't hear someone walking around outside your bedroom door. 

* Didn't she have a baby monitor? - we don't have one. Even at the other end of the house with doors closed between us and our daughter we can hear her if she cries. We can't hear her if someone takes her out of bed though; because she will be groggy and probably won't start crying until she's properly awake. And I don't expect to be able to hear her unless she actually cries, after all; that's all you really listen out for anyway.

Just saying; yes, all of these things could be classed as suspicious, but it doesn't mean something was planned or that their story doesn't make sense :flower: I guess I look the same if I've admitted to all of the above, but that doesn't mean I meant anything wrong in doing those things. I would like to think that I wouldn't have the finger pointed at me simply because I didn't have a baby monitor, or because my husband hadn't taken his mobile phone to work.


----------



## xnmd1

MizzDeeDee said:


> xnmd1 said:
> 
> 
> stardust. My windows need to be closed 100% to lock, and even then sometimes they can be pushed open. We were broken in to when LO was 3 weeks old, someone came in my house when I had accidentally fallen asleep on the couch with the baby. They stole stuff that was sitting on the couch RIGHT next to me (my phone and camera) , then they stole money and cigarettes off the kitchen table, a few video games, and left. I didn't wake up til the morning. ... Anyways I kind of wento ff on a tangent. My point is my windows don't lock like yours, wish they did. OH and I put blocks of wood in all of our windows before going to sleep so that they can't be pushed open/
> 
> Now back to the story. I am startign to think there's involvement of the family. The father looks sketchy and uncomfortable, like he's hiding something.The mother looks very upset but then again so did Penny Boudreau.
> 
> I feel really bad blaming the family especially almost immediately, because if this ever happened to me I would be really hard to watch everyone blame you like that. But things aren't adding up any more, police are comming up with no leads .
> 
> It just makes me so sad because every time something happens like this to a child it either goes unsolved or takes years. Hence the ramseys, boudreaus, anthony's, mccans ... are we now going to add irwins to this list? :( makes me very sad.
> 
> ETA: Apparently the police are now accusing the mother of taking the baby
> 
> Right next to you? That would be..... scary, freaky, disturbing????Click to expand...

I know! Especially because I had a newborn baby asleep on my chest. I'd thought I had just lost everything at first, because I thought NO WAY someone was wandering around the room I was in and I didnt wake up. But they did :shrug: sneeky arseholes. There was a big hand print on my window where they'd slid it open and foot prints in the snow leading to my kitchen window. :nope:


----------



## cowboys angel

So sad :nope:


----------



## lisaf

She is used to having her husband come home at 2am.. so she might be used to lights coming on and some moderate noises etc.
I'm a VERY heavy sleeper, yet I don't have a monitor because my husband is a super light sleeper. We can hear the baby cry from our room, but don't need to hear every grunt etc.

The cell phones could have been stolen first, as a regular break-in crime, then the person saw the baby and spur-of-the-moment grabbed it (a mentally disturbed person). That makes the most sense.

Its easy to point fingers, and in this case, I have my suspicions too, but strange facts are not always a sign of guilt.

I just read that the dad simply asked for a break, to stop the questioning for the day, that he was worn out after several days of questioning. And that an hour later the police held their press conference and said the parents weren't cooperating.
Yes, if my child was missing I don't know that I would stop answering questions even if they wanted to go all night, but after several days of this emotional trauma, I can sort of see why you might just need a break.

They have been asking accusatory questions, but have not actually charged the parents with anything because of a lack of evidence (not a proof of guilt or innocence either way).


----------



## lisaf

I also don't bring my phone to bed with me, and also slept through someone stealing stuff from my room in college. I did stir a bit when they got within a few feet of my bed (only after they had taken something from my desk 4 feet away from me), and that scared them off, but they took stuff from my roommate's desk across the room and even tried to steal her laptop and bent the pins on a cable trying to unplug it,


----------



## XJessicaX

One of my fears, in fact regardless of weather I make sure my windows are shut!

I am surprised no one heard anything though?? did the baby not have a monitor in the room? Breaking into a house on the spur of a moment is one thing, but seeing a sleeping baby, deciding to kidnap it, man handling it out of a window without the baby screaming (I know mine would!) and not making any noise at all would be an incredible feat and it makes me slightly suspicious.


----------



## chloeandbaby

its a bit weird that the night she disappeared was the only night that the father had ever worked a night shift and the first time the wife had ever left the door unlocked, weird. unless its someone that knew that her husband was working a night shift. 

latest info... https://abcnews.go.com/US/missing-baby-lisa-parents-upset-police-tough-tactics/story?id=14688581


----------



## nicole_

see, in regards to that link, i dont think the police would turn it on them for no reason. 
theres so many easier places to snatch a baby then a random house right in their room. so suspicious to me!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

nicole_ said:


> see, in regards to that link, i dont think the police would turn it on them for no reason.
> theres so many easier places to snatch a baby then a random house right in their room. so suspicious to me!

Yeah, they would. Police are trained to look at the family first in these situations. Not to say they didn't have anything to do with it, but I'm just saying that the police will automatically assume that the parents are to blame first. It's almost like protocol.


----------



## xnmd1

chloeandbaby said:


> its a bit weird that the night she disappeared was the only night that the father had ever worked a night shift and the first time the wife had ever left the door unlocked, weird. unless its someone that knew that her husband was working a night shift.
> 
> latest info... https://abcnews.go.com/US/missing-baby-lisa-parents-upset-police-tough-tactics/story?id=14688581

See, of course the police are doing those things. I understand it may be upsetting the parents. But it is called interrogation methods. They are trying to get any missing infomation (if there is any). Right now the parents are the only lead the police have to go on .. so that's what they are doing :shrug:


----------



## Andypanda6570

I hope she is found :cry::cry::cry::cry: I will not judge anyone till the truth is out. It may sound crazy but reality is people(Nut Bags) really do walk into other peoples houses and steal babies, it happens .. :cry::cry::cry: the parents will always be the first suspects in ANY case, the police start with the inner circle (Family) and move outward (to friends ) ...


----------



## xprincessx

Gosh i really hope baby Lisa is found and is safe and well. Very very scary stuff =(


----------



## MrsPoodle

I think I would die if someone took my baby. I hope they find her soon.


----------



## Breezy

Morning ladies! Haven't looked into the latest info yet this morning but thank you to the lady that posted the link! I went to bed with the windows in every room but ours closed last night. :/ and thinking of baby Lisa!


----------



## Andypanda6570

MrsPoodle said:


> I think I would die if someone took my baby. I hope they find her soon.

I don't think I could live anymore if something happened to one of my 3 boys, I just don't know if I could go on :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## lisaf

I actually believe the story is that someone came in through a window then left through the door leaving it unlocked.. not that she left the door unlocked when she went to bed.

We leave our windows open all the time, we have no A/C .. heck we leave them open when we leave the house! They're old wood ones so there is no way to lock them partially open... they're double hung in most places around the house too so can't even use a stick. It sucks bigtime. Many of them no longer have locks on them for when they are closed either and can't find ones that fit them.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Andypanda6570 said:


> MrsPoodle said:
> 
> 
> I think I would die if someone took my baby. I hope they find her soon.
> 
> I don't think I could live anymore if something happened to one of my 3 boys, I just don't know if I could go on :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

I have thought that too... like if she died I'd want to go with her...I think it would be too much to bear.:cry:


----------



## aliss

Most of the time when a child is killed or missing, it _IS_ the parents who did it - so yes, they will go after the parents first. Hurtful, yes, but most of the time that is also how the truth comes out. Elizabeth Smart is a well known stranger abduction case from her room - but that was an exception, not the norm. Unfortunate situation and I hope this poor little girl is found soon enough.


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Hmm so I guess Lisa's mom failed a lie detector test...


----------



## xnmd1

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> Hmm so I guess Lisa's mom failed a lie detector test...

From what I understood we don' know if she failed or not. The police TOLD her she failed during interrogation. Could have told her that for one of two reasons
1. She really did fail
2. She didn't fail, they were just hoping she'd admit to something she was hiding if she *thought* she failed.


----------



## cowboys angel

Which is damning evidence, but I know that it doesn't mean she lied. She just might have been very nervous and it marked her as failed. Interested to see how this all goes down. Hope that little girl is found safe and sound soon!


----------



## Natasha2605

I was hoping for an update that the baby had been found :( I really still do not believe the parents tbh. xx


----------



## Andypanda6570

It is correct that most of the time the killer is one or both of the parents that is most of the time not all of the time. And honestly I would fail a lie detector test in a heartbeat , I know it.. I get nervous over everything, I was never like that until I lost my Ava in March, now I never lie ever , but i would still get nervous and my hands would sweat. I get sick if I don't hear from one of my kids after a couple of hours and they are grown. So for me when people say they failed a test I would also and I know I didn't kill anyone. Everyone is different and everyone reacts different/ I just know I would fail it also. just hope they find out who did this. :nope::nope:


----------



## aliss

Andypanda6570 said:


> It is correct that most of the time the killer is one or both of the parents that is most of the time not all of the time. And honestly I would fail a lie detector test in a heartbeat , I know it.. I get nervous over everything, I was never like that until I lost my Ava in March, now I never lie ever , but i would still get nervous and my hands would sweat. I get sick if I don't hear from one of my kids after a couple of hours and they are grown. So for me when people say they failed a test I would also and I know I didn't kill anyone. Everyone is different and everyone reacts different/ I just know I would fail it also. just hope they find out who did this. :nope::nope:

That's a good point and a lie detector test has at least a 5% false reading rate. People hear "failed!!!" and assume the truth - the detector does not prove anything and that's why they are NOT admissible in courts. I worked in law enforcement for many years, if I ever was asked to take one, I would absolutely refuse even when innocent and most police officers would do the same. They are in no way accurate enough for such a serious issue - they are used for interrogation techniques, not as gospel.


----------



## lisaf

I thought getting a baseline readin was one way to eliminate the 'nerves' issue... and its one way that people can fool the test.. by putting a tack in their shoe etc to keep their baseline high. Though she may start out calm and then reach stressful levels whenever a question makes her think about her daughter and about the details of that night.

I still don't believe they prove much of anything, and I think it could be police tactics trying to get her to admit to something by saying she failed.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

aliss said:


> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> It is correct that most of the time the killer is one or both of the parents that is most of the time not all of the time. And honestly I would fail a lie detector test in a heartbeat , I know it.. I get nervous over everything, I was never like that until I lost my Ava in March, now I never lie ever , but i would still get nervous and my hands would sweat. I get sick if I don't hear from one of my kids after a couple of hours and they are grown. So for me when people say they failed a test I would also and I know I didn't kill anyone. Everyone is different and everyone reacts different/ I just know I would fail it also. just hope they find out who did this. :nope::nope:
> 
> That's a good point and a lie detector test has at least a 5% false reading rate. People hear "failed!!!" and assume the truth - the detector does not prove anything and that's why they are NOT admissible in courts. I worked in law enforcement for many years, if I ever was asked to take one, I would absolutely refuse even when innocent and most police officers would do the same. They are in no way accurate enough for such a serious issue - they are used for interrogation techniques, not as gospel.Click to expand...

Also, any number of health conditions will cause false readings. Diabetes I think, neurological issues, autoimmune diseases.. any issue where you are in pain can cause the lie detector to show a false reading. 

They don't tell you that though.


----------



## DarlingMe

As soon as I heard this, for some reason I thought of the baby in Florida whose mom they think hid her daughters body. I'm not sure why, it just sounds fishy. And them saying that someone stole their cell phones? Well if the husband just came home from work didnt he have his phone with him? If he wasnt home, how the hell did someone take your phone??? And if you didn't have a phone why weren't you screaming & pounding on the neighbors door to call police? I feel for the family, they have lost their daughter one way or another but I believe there is something strange....


----------



## cowboys angel

On my way home from the library I heard on the radio that she failed and the police now believe she may be involved. Also that the police say the parents aren't cooperating but the parents say they are.


----------



## Andypanda6570

aliss said:


> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> It is correct that most of the time the killer is one or both of the parents that is most of the time not all of the time. And honestly I would fail a lie detector test in a heartbeat , I know it.. I get nervous over everything, I was never like that until I lost my Ava in March, now I never lie ever , but i would still get nervous and my hands would sweat. I get sick if I don't hear from one of my kids after a couple of hours and they are grown. So for me when people say they failed a test I would also and I know I didn't kill anyone. Everyone is different and everyone reacts different/ I just know I would fail it also. just hope they find out who did this. :nope::nope:
> 
> That's a good point and a lie detector test has at least a 5% false reading rate. People hear "failed!!!" and assume the truth - the detector does not prove anything and that's why they are NOT admissible in courts. I worked in law enforcement for many years, if I ever was asked to take one, I would absolutely refuse even when innocent and most police officers would do the same. They are in no way accurate enough for such a serious issue - they are used for interrogation techniques, not as gospel.Click to expand...

See, I would refuse to take one also, but now even though we are innocent by our refusal people will automatically think we are guilty :nope: Sometimes we have to put ourselves in other peoples shoes before we judge. I know in the past I would have said oh she is guilty she failed the test :shrug: but now I am a different person and I don't judge anyone. I would for sure fail that test :wacko::wacko:


----------



## stardust599

I would fail that test too.

Because I suffer with anxiety and depression I can imagine the stress and the guilt (even though I hadn't done anything wrong) at being asked if I had hurt my LO.

I do think the story is a little "off" but I would like to give her the benefit of the doubt.

I hope they find that little girl soon xx


----------



## cowboys angel

I also want to give her the benefit of the doubt, as a mother myself...but my gut is screaming guilty...

I would for sure fail the test.... I have an autoimmune disorder and also suffer depression and anxiety, so I'd just be screwed, guilty or not!


----------



## charlotte-xo

I hope they find the little girl safe and sound.

<3


----------



## Breezy

Could be like the whole Casey Anthony thing. I just hope they find her alive.


----------



## cowboys angel

We don't need a Casey Anthony repeat...


----------



## LilLil

What a horrible, horrible world we live in whoever was involved. So sad :cry:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

I think we all WANT to give the mother the benefit of the doubt it's just that looking at it from all angles... something doesn't seem right. Innocent until proven guilty though which is why i'm glad Amanda Knox is finally free. Hopefully baby Lisa is found soon :(


----------



## sparkle05

Oh my goodness,:cry: I hope the baby is found very soon. This terrifies me, when we holiday in the caravan I have to sleep with the kids I'm always worried someone will pop the window and take them :cry: 
:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

any updates?


----------



## ermm23a

I thought I saw somewhere that they were taking a DNA sample from a teenage neighbor..... I just hope they find that baby alive.


----------



## ermm23a

https://www.foxnews.com/us/2011/10/08/feds-scour-landfill-in-search-missing-missouri-baby/

there's the link


----------



## MizzDeeDee

https://www.kansascity.com/2011/10/08/3195138/police-now-interviewing-baby-lisa.html


----------



## DarlingMe

I still dont understand if the husband was at work when the baby was taken how did they steal his cell phone too??


----------



## Radiance

I was heartbroken when I heard this story!
I hope they find her safe soon! I couldn't imagine what her parents are going through :(


----------



## Radiance

sparkle05 said:


> Oh my goodness,:cry: I hope the baby is found very soon. This terrifies me, when we holiday in the caravan I have to sleep with the kids I'm always worried someone will pop the window and take them :cry:
> :hugs:

I am just like that - my baby sleeps in the same room as me!!
hearing stories like this makes it worse for me- and shes almost 10 months just like this little angel


----------



## Betheney

Did any of you hear of kiesha abrahams????

It was here in Sydney Australia, She went missing over night and i think they said there was no sign of forced entry but the front door was unlocked. There was a great great great deal of media coverage and work into finding poor Kiesha. The parents crying and crying and pleading and pleading on national television.

Then.... extra details came out. Like how she hadn't been at school and no one had seen her for 17 days including her teachers and grandparents and neighbours.

So of course the parents were put under the microscope and although they thought they found some dodgy bank transactions they couldn't nail them with anything.

Then!!! It turns out that the police had bugged the cars and telephones of the parents when they look them in for questioning. The parents then decided to visit the grave of Kiesha on her birthday a full 9 months after she went missing in bush land near their home and of course upon emerging from the forest there was a large police force waiting for them.

She was finally laid to rest a bit over a week ago. I'm so grateful at the police in Sydney and there hard work in finding poor little Kiesha over a full 9 month investigation and bringing justice against those who had killed her. Which in this case was in fact her parents




BTW

i'm so incredibly frightened of someone stealing Eva in the dead of the night. The largest reason i had for not wanting her in her own room was because i'm so afraid of someone taking her.


----------



## Happy Hudson

This is really awful. I hope they find Lisa safe and sound really soon.

I just can not imagine sleeping through someone coming into our house and taking our baby.
Paige sleeps on the floor above ours and we have a baby monitor on all night, all she has to do is roll over and I hear her.


----------



## xnmd1

Ugh, I keep thinking about this. Have been checking the news daily, hoping to find a new update. .. a positive lead. But still nothing :(


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

DarlingMe said:


> I still dont understand if the husband was at work when the baby was taken how did they steal his cell phone too??

I guess it is always possible that he just forgot his phone or didn't bring it. Sometimes i don't bring my phone to work but that's just because i live like 2 minutes away and if somebody needs to get a hold of me they know they can contact my work. If the parents were involved for some reason i feel like it's just the mother and not him, but who knows i guess.


----------



## DarlingMe

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> DarlingMe said:
> 
> 
> I still dont understand if the husband was at work when the baby was taken how did they steal his cell phone too??
> 
> I guess it is always possible that he just forgot his phone or didn't bring it. Sometimes i don't bring my phone to work but that's just because i live like 2 minutes away and if somebody needs to get a hold of me they know they can contact my work. If the parents were involved for some reason i feel like it's just the mother and not him, but who knows i guess.Click to expand...

I find it hard to believe this person would search the house for the cell phones too. That would be more risk for him/her to get caught. I dont know it just sounds funny. I agree the mother was probably the cause or the kids accidentally did something? Maybe this is a cover up to protect the older kids too? I just keep thinking that something accidentally happened. The wife called her husband and told him to come home. He clocked out came home and they came up with this story. They had to say the phones were taken because he clocked out from work too long before and it would look suspicious that they waited so long. So they had to buy some time while they were creating this story. Can you tell I have created my own story in my head? :haha: I hope the little girl is ok where ever she is. :cry:


----------



## Breezy

^^^ Exactly what I have been thinking..


----------



## Breezy

https://www.kctv5.com/story/15655082/hope-does-not-fade-in-search-for-baby-lisa


----------



## MizzDeeDee

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/10/10/baby-lisa-irwin-missing_n_1003644.html

Interesting.


----------



## lisaf

That picture of her with her hands on the glass is just haunting in this context :(


----------



## MizzDeeDee

lisaf said:


> That picture of her with her hands on the glass is just haunting in this context :(

It is indeed... 

and you know, they are pressing on those parents pretty hard which makes me think that maybe .. just maybe..... they weren't involved.. at least I hope so... I hate having to keep losing my faith in humanity. 


She is just so very cute and every time I see this story I think about if Corrine was taken from me and what would I do... it's just heartbreaking!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

https://media2.nbcactionnews.com/NWT/pdf/20111010_KSHBIrwinSubpoena_1.pdf

https://www.nbcactionnews.com/dpp/n...land/no-sign-of-lisa-irwin-7-days-into-search


They've already ended the active search... really?


----------



## VieraSky

I cannot even imagine what this family is going through...I don't know what I would do if this happened to Rowan...


----------



## Happy Hudson

Stopped searching already??? The poor baby has only been missing just over a week!:nope:


----------



## stardust599

I think the police know more than they are letting on.

I don't think they are going to find this little baby safe and well :-(


----------



## Trying4ababy

They found a receipt in the house from a local grocery store and went to the store and viewed surveillance tapes that shown the mother buying wine, napkins and paper plates with a man who is not the baby's father the same night Baby Lisa came up missing.

The baby was not with them while they were at the store. Could baby Lisa have already been gone hours before it was reported?


----------



## lisaf

whoah!


----------



## lisaf

they are convening a grand jury too... possible indictments to come soon?


----------



## stardust599

Trying4ababy said:


> They found a receipt in the house from a local grocery store and went to the store and viewed surveillance tapes that shown the mother buying wine, napkins and paper plates with a man who is not the baby's father the same night Baby Lisa came up missing.
> 
> The baby was not with them while they were at the store. Could baby Lisa have already been gone hours before it was reported?


I would like to read this story, do you have a link?

I think little Lisa could have been gone hours or days before they reported her missing, plenty of time to get rid of any evidence :-( They need to find out from neighbours, the older kid's schools, shop assistants etc. when the last confirmed sighting of baby Lisa was and work from there.

I don't think they'll find her :-( It makes me so sad and angry. My little girl is only a month older. The thought of someone hurting her brings out an uncontrollable white rage in me. If someone did something to her I would not rest until they were dead. I would be in prison for a very long time.

xx


----------



## lisaf

This mentions the video footage:
https://www.foxnews.com/us/2011/10/...ent-in-case-missing-missouri-baby-lisa-irwin/


----------



## brunette&bubs

They are now searching a drainage ditch in the parents backyard
:nope:


----------



## Louppey

brunette&bubs said:


> They are now searching a drainage ditch in the parents backyard
> :nope:

:shock: :cry:


----------



## HungryHippo

Just awful. :( Now that I have a LO of my own, I find these kinds of stories make me sick to my stomach. That poor baby...I do hope she's okay.


----------



## Breezy

Oh gosh.......I really don't want this to end badly.


----------



## cowboys angel

Watching this thread closely for updates


----------



## Trying4ababy

stardust599 said:


> Trying4ababy said:
> 
> 
> They found a receipt in the house from a local grocery store and went to the store and viewed surveillance tapes that shown the mother buying wine, napkins and paper plates with a man who is not the baby's father the same night Baby Lisa came up missing.
> 
> The baby was not with them while they were at the store. Could baby Lisa have already been gone hours before it was reported?
> 
> 
> I would like to read this story, do you have a link?
> 
> I think little Lisa could have been gone hours or days before they reported her missing, plenty of time to get rid of any evidence :-( They need to find out from neighbours, the older kid's schools, shop assistants etc. when the last confirmed sighting of baby Lisa was and work from there.
> 
> I don't think they'll find her :-( It makes me so sad and angry. My little girl is only a month older. The thought of someone hurting her brings out an uncontrollable white rage in me. If someone did something to her I would not rest until they were dead. I would be in prison for a very long time.
> 
> xxClick to expand...


All missing child stories are hard but this story has hit me especially hard because baby Lisa is only 1 day younger than Madison.


----------



## Trying4ababy

A close by abandoned house is now being searched.

https://www.fox4kc.com/news/wdaf-po...ance-deborah-bradley-20111010,0,3702048.story

Interesting tidbit to go along with the fact that baby mom was seen with male who is not baby father buying wine.

In an interview the baby father was asked what kind of person would do this to their baby? His answer *"A woman who is cheating on her husband"*


----------



## Breezy

You're kidding!


----------



## Trying4ababy

Jeremy Irwin, father of missing 10 month old, was asked, 'who might have done this?'' in regard to the investigation into his missing baby


*"Someone who cheated on her husband"* he began to say, cutting himself off at "husb..." as Lisa's mother, Deborah Bradley, looked away.


----------



## dooop

This is such a horrible thing to happen. I hope this little girl is found safe and sound, but I honestly have a very strong feeling that she won't be, and this makes me feel really sick :(.
How can someone take a child?!


----------



## cowboys angel

So does this mean the father suspects his wife?

I really hope this doesn't end badly but I think it will...


----------



## lisaf

wow... I wonder if that is why the are sending subpeonas to the news stations for unedited footage?


----------



## neadyda

this is so sad. that poor little girl. I hope they find her alive and well. :( it makes me feel sick to my stomach how anyone could every take or hurt an innocent baby/child. x


----------



## lisaf

I read this in the comments on that last article: "The mother or father never mention the name of the baby in interviews. Most guilty parents don't mention the name(s) of the kid's they have hurt because they are trying to 'distance' themselves from their guilt."


----------



## MizzDeeDee

This is... not good.


----------



## Betheney

i want to see the footage where the husband says that a woman cheating on her husband would do it. Anyone got a link???


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

:cry::cry:


----------



## Happy Hudson

This story just seems to be getting worse everyday.

I cant stop thinking about baby Lisa I really do hope she is found. :cry:


----------



## Breezy

I was reading a blog that was picking apart things the mom has said (was reading on my phone so I don't have the link atm) and the author of the blog said that at some point the mother said "WE woke up at such and such a time.." and then quickly changed it to "I"... the dad wasn't home that night so her accidentally saying WE inlieu of I sounds like the mysterious man was with her that night........


----------



## stardust599

I read that too.

Also she doesn't say "I want *Lisa* home" or "I didn't hurt *Lisa*" It's always "the baby" or "she". Apparently that's a sign of distancing yourself from the relationship and guilt :shrug:


----------



## Breezy

But, the guilt she is feeling could be guilt from being in bed with another man when her daughter was being abducted. BUT, at the same time that is even more far fetched as how could there be TWO adults in the house and not hear someone break in through the window, take the baby, walk around the house and steal cell phones, turn on all the lights and then walk through the front door? Unless they were really super drunk and passed out drinking the wine they bought at the grocery store.....

I don't know what to think anymore and I certainly am glad I am not a detective on this case.


----------



## Breezy

https://www.kansascity.com/2011/10/11/3201981/private-investigator-joins-lisa.html

Link from today ^^^ I guess a private investigator has been hired by the mother.


----------



## cowboys angel

So basically, either she's innocent, or she's trying too hard to convince everyone she's innocent?


----------



## Breezy

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

But surely! If she was innocent - she would come clean about the other man scenario?!?!? If it meant any help to finding her daughter? I know I would - and I'm sure every mother would if it meant finding your child. 
And she couldn't relly be doing it to protect her husband, because if she cheated on him then she can't have much feelings for him anyway. SO therefore, you would come clean in regards to the safety of your very own child - regardless if it means a divorce or no divorce!


----------



## Breezy

And it is already apparent he knows about this other guy- I mean they have video footage of the two of them together! So, yeah he needs to be brought in and questioned about everything to see if his story matches up with hers!!


----------



## Breezy

I really think we should all be brought in to solve this crime, :haha:


----------



## cowboys angel

Lol cuz I'm sure that would go well. I think most of the women on this forum would go in calmly enough, but then rush that mother and start a whole new "Spanish Inquisition" against her.


----------



## bonjo808

When I first heard of this story, I made sure to check all my windows. I couldn't even imagine. You would have to put the straight jacket on and lock me up if my daughter ever went missing. I just pray she's safe.


----------



## cowboys angel

^^ Same


----------



## lisaf

I just had a horrible thought. If the dad knew about the affair, what if he snuck in and took the daughter in order to 'punish' the mom? It doesn't totally jive with the facts and I think he has a good alibi with work etc... but it seems possible.


----------



## cowboys angel

Anything's possible, and I'm sure it's happened before somewhere, but I sincerely doubt it, and pray it isn't that...though the baby would hopefully be safe in that case!


----------



## lisaf

I would hope so too... but at this point I don't see how he could keep it up. Scaring mom for a few hours is one thing, but making her sick with worry for days is another thing entirely and would be horribly sadistic. If the baby was safe, he'd have to have someone with her and I don't know that it would have gone on this long unless they just can't think how to get out of it without getting caught.


----------



## cowboys angel

Maybe didn't think it through before acting, and now is stuck not knowing how to get out of it without being charged with, at the very least, obstruction of justice?

I don't know how he could have kept it up this long either.


----------



## chelsdavison

my heart goes out to them. hope she is found safe and well x


----------



## MizzDeeDee

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6It6Z1sSHS8&noredirect=1

So- she was buying babyfood and wipes according to this... so you know the baby was okay then... I wonder if she left her somewhere to go out with this guy and that something happened when she wasn't there to supervise.................


----------



## JLFKJS

This is very sad, and something just seems not right about all of it. I think for them not to hear a person in their house, that it had to be someone familiar with the house, and someone who knew the dad was at work. 

I haven't seen it mentioned yet, but this woman just seems vile. She has a husband in Iraq, and has a baby by another man, and then with this mystery man?


----------



## MizzDeeDee

JLFKJS said:


> This is very sad, and something just seems not right about all of it. I think for them not to hear a person in their house, that it had to be someone familiar with the house, and someone who knew the dad was at work.
> 
> I haven't seen it mentioned yet, but this woman just seems vile. She has a husband in Iraq, and has a baby by another man, and then with this mystery man?

Huh? Where did you hear all that?


----------



## lisaf

is it possible she was just buying some underage guy buy some wine? lol ... I watched the surveilance video and he looked awful young...


----------



## Siyren

thats awful :(


----------



## MizzDeeDee

lisaf said:


> is it possible she was just buying some underage guy buy some wine? lol ... I watched the surveilance video and he looked awful young...

Nor does she look overly affectionate with him either but how much can you see from the surveillance. :shrug: However, I am not sure her being with that dude means anything or it means everything. Like I said in the PP, she was buying babyfood and wipes.. either that baby was alive and kicking at that point or she is one clever girl and she did it to look innocent... ie: why would she buy these things for a baby she already knows it gone????


----------



## lisaf

who was watching the baby while she was shopping though?


----------



## MizzDeeDee

lisaf said:


> who was watching the baby while she was shopping though?

Right. That was my thought... I also wonder if something happened while she was out because she wasn't there to watch her.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

https://www.mediabistro.com/tvspy/k...-with-investigators-in-lisa-irwin-case_b25160


Oh, okay. Because that helps the investigations. What a bunch of idiots!


----------



## lisaf

is it a case of protection of sources or something along those lines? In which case, as bad as it is, I can see them not wanting to make exceptions but they could try and contact all the people in the footage and get their permission to release it to police.


----------



## JLFKJS

https://www.postchronicle.com/news/breakingnews/article_212386390.shtml?rssfeed


----------



## Betheney

lisaf said:


> is it a case of protection of sources or something along those lines? In which case, as bad as it is, I can see them not wanting to make exceptions but they could try and contact all the people in the footage and get their permission to release it to police.

I was thinking about this and even if that's the problem surely the news station can say to themselves "No finding this baby girl alive is so important we will do what we can even if it involves overtime" I wish i had an option to help find this baby girl.


----------



## Betheney

both articles are very good and explain alot of what i didn't understand or parts of information i hadn't seen or heard of.

https://www.postchronicle.com/news/breakingnews/article_212386390.shtml?rssfeed

https://www.postchronicle.com/news/breakingnews/article_212386380.shtml

I also am yet to see any video footage of the dad saying a cheating women would do it but i dunno if it exists. It say's he said it to a judge. When were they interviewed by a judge? i know of the police interviews and media interviews but others?

I also do think it is highly suss. I mean if i was to think about people who would steal a baby i would list those things pedofiles or the infertile. But i never would of thought a woman cheating on her husband. How odd that he see's a baby as something to fix a situation to do with marriage problems.

someone also mentioned earlier they didn't understand why his phone was at home but he had a work phone which he brought home with him and is what they ended up calling the police from although not immediately.


Love


----------



## Lina

Poor little girl, if there is no lead within 48 hours chances of it being solved or have a happy ending are very small.


----------



## cowboys angel

Veeeeery interesting..................... :nope:


----------



## Breezy

Hmmmmmmmmm, this is becoming so strange. Someone should follow her (them) and see if maybe she does have Lisa somewhere and she goes to see her if she did something to hide her.... I mean, what mother could go this long without seeing their baby?? Although, the woman is a nutter so maybe she doesn't care.


----------



## Betheney

Breezy said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm, this is becoming so strange. Someone should follow her (them) and see if maybe she does have Lisa somewhere and she goes to see her if she did something to hide her.... I mean, what mother could go this long without seeing their baby?? Although, the woman is a nutter so maybe she doesn't care.

This is what they did with Kiesha Abrahams in Australia. After weeks of interrogating they were forced to let the parents go but they bugged their phones and cars since they came into the police station at the very first interview with police and sure enough 9 months after the little girl went missing on Kieshas birthday the parents visited the grave they had put her in.

I know this is VERY far fetched but if they parents are involved maybe that's why they tossed the phones. They heard of this little girl and don't want their phones being bugged.

I hope the police get a warrant to search the house inside and out!


----------



## lisaf

Yeah, I'm sure she's being watched closely.
Strange that the private investigator was called in by somebody else.

Their behavior makes less and less sense.

As for hiring someone to steal the baby to keep them together? If that was true, her plan was very poorly thought out because the loss of a child is actually usually something that tears a couple apart, regardless of how their relationship was before.


----------



## Betheney

lisaf said:


> Yeah, I'm sure she's being watched closely.
> Strange that the private investigator was called in by somebody else.
> 
> Their behavior makes less and less sense.
> 
> As for hiring someone to steal the baby to keep them together? If that was true, her plan was very poorly thought out because the loss of a child is actually usually something that tears a couple apart, regardless of how their relationship was before.

Yes but i think we can all agree intelligence may not be their forte.


----------



## ShanandBoc

If it seems suss and doesnt add up chances are something sinister happened.

I think the parents are involved. 

There are way too many cases of parents killing their children these days, its shocking.

Ellie is the same age as this little girl. However she is missing its so sad and i just hope and pray she is found safe but it doesnt look good :(


----------



## xnmd1

Ah so just realising it was not the mother who hired the private investigator. It was an "anonymous benefactor" who is now also offering the $100k reward. I hope some useful information comes from all of this persons money.


----------



## stardust599

Used nappies, wipes and a backpack found in an old abandoned home nearby. They are DNA testing to see if the nappies belong to Lisa as that means she is still alive and nearby. Let's all pray these belong to baby Lisa xxx


----------



## carly_mummy2b

stardust599 said:


> Used nappies, wipes and a backpack found in an old abandoned home nearby. They are DNA testing to see if the nappies belong to Lisa as that means she is still alive and nearby. Let's all pray these belong to baby Lisa xxx

Oh I really hope so I've read through this whole thread and it's just too terrible to think anything might have happened to her


----------



## DarlingMe

This articles says the diapers have "likely" been there too long to be related to baby Lisa.

https://www.examiner.com/missing-pe...police-say-not-likely-related-to-missing-baby


----------



## hardworknmama

Here's a link to the local newspaper's most recent update. 

https://www.kansascity.com/2011/10/15/3210001/police-working-the-lisa-irwin.html


The diapers they found most likely aren't hers.


----------



## ShanandBoc

:(


----------



## xnmd1

Sad they are likely not related to Lisa ... but WTF was anyone doing changing a diaper in the basement of an abandoned house?! And why would whoever is was leave a childs book bag behind? I think they better test is for DNA cause it may not be as old as it looks. That just doesn't make sense period.


----------



## DarlingMe

xnmd1 said:


> Sad they are likely not related to Lisa ... but WTF was anyone doing changing a diaper in the basement of an abandoned house?! And why would whoever is was leave a childs book bag behind? I think they better test is for DNA cause it may not be as old as it looks. That just doesn't make sense period.

I don't think it is all that strange. With so many people losing their homes and jobs this might have been the only shelter they could find. As for leaving the backpack, if they had nothing to put in it or found somewhere else to stay they may have left it. Or they had to leave in a hurry? I am sure the people who said it is unrelated are forensic specialists and know how old they are with minimal testing. Sometimes they can time things down to the hour! You are right, I hope they test it too, but if someone did kidnapp her they would be Pretty stupid to hide out in a house instead of driving away!


----------



## cowboys angel

Though we have all already agreed that intelligence doesn't seem to be this couple's forte, I agree with DarlingMe on this one. If they say it's not hers, and it was done by forensic experts, I'm sure it's not hers.


----------



## lisaf

I can't believe there haven't been any developments!

On a side note.. do you think its possible that the private investigator wasn't really paid by someone anonymous but just jumped in to make a name for himself?


----------



## xnmd1

lisaf said:


> I can't believe there haven't been any developments!
> 
> On a side note.. do you think its possible that the private investigator wasn't really paid by someone anonymous but just jumped in to make a name for himself?

He was already a celebrity private investigator so I don't think it was a matter of making a name. I think he was chosen because he alreadyHAS made a name for himself, and is a famous private investigator in the US.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

xnmd1 said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe there haven't been any developments!
> 
> On a side note.. do you think its possible that the private investigator wasn't really paid by someone anonymous but just jumped in to make a name for himself?
> 
> He was already a celebrity private investigator so I don't think it was a matter of making a name. I think he was chosen because he alreadyHAS made a name for himself, and is a famous private investigator in the US.Click to expand...

His fame is undeserved in my opinion. Rumor is that a News Station is paying him. I think they picked him to sensationalize the story more.


----------



## Breezy

Poor baby is still missing...sigh


----------



## stardust599

The latest story says Mum was drunk and actually put her to bed at 6.40pm not 10.30pm. Why would she lie????? xx


----------



## lisaf

Probably because it makes her sound like a bad drunk mom to not check on her baby before going to sleep herself?
(even though I don't check on my son when I go to bed for fear of waking him, lol)
It could explain why she slept through the noise of someone in the house.

BUT, those facts aside, it all just seems too strange to be someone other than the parents.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

lisaf said:


> Probably because it makes her sound like a bad drunk mom to not check on her baby before going to sleep herself?
> (even though I don't check on my son when I go to bed for fear of waking him, lol)
> It could explain why she slept through the noise of someone in the house.
> 
> BUT, those facts aside, it all just seems too strange to be someone other than the parents.

And it's been so long too.


----------



## lisaf

yeah.... I remember when there was a baby stolen from our hospital a few years ago... it was 2 days until they had that baby back.
They caught up with the lady because some guy happened to notice her putting a bag in her trunk and saw/remembered the details of the car.


----------



## DarlingMe

Does anyone watch Nancy grace? I watched her every night with the mIssing Florida baby. I dont care for her much but She always has all those little details you don't hear elsewhere. I will have to DVR a show and see what she is saying!


----------



## cowboys angel

See, the whole hospital thing? That's why I liked the hospital my baby was born at. As soon as they're born, a bracelet goes around their ankle. If you pass certain points in the ward, an alarm goes off and all the doors and windows automatically lock. They don't remove it til you're checking out and a nurse walks you to the door.


----------



## lisaf

yeah, we have the bracelet thing now. They don't even let you dress your baby in 'street' clothes until you leave. You're not allowed to carry your baby outside your room, they have an extra security check point on the maternity floor, different colored scrubs for the nurses on that floor, and rules about them always announcing their name and why they are there whenever they enter your room etc.

We never got the baby lo-jack thing though since we were in the NICU which is tight on security anyway.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

cowboys angel said:


> See, the whole hospital thing? That's why I liked the hospital my baby was born at. As soon as they're born, a bracelet goes around their ankle. If you pass certain points in the ward, an alarm goes off and all the doors and windows automatically lock. They don't remove it til you're checking out and a nurse walks you to the door.

Oh yeah, Corrine's actually went off and they came down to make sure she was there and then verified both me and her.


----------



## cowboys angel

MizzDeeDee said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> See, the whole hospital thing? That's why I liked the hospital my baby was born at. As soon as they're born, a bracelet goes around their ankle. If you pass certain points in the ward, an alarm goes off and all the doors and windows automatically lock. They don't remove it til you're checking out and a nurse walks you to the door.
> 
> Oh yeah, Corrine's actually went off and they came down to make sure she was there and then verified both me and her.Click to expand...

We never set mine off, lol, she was a preemie and was either in the nursery or with me in our room, no where else. But they showed us where not to pass. No one could even get into the nursery until it was verified that the person had a bracelet that matched the number on the bracelet on the baby.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

cowboys angel said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> See, the whole hospital thing? That's why I liked the hospital my baby was born at. As soon as they're born, a bracelet goes around their ankle. If you pass certain points in the ward, an alarm goes off and all the doors and windows automatically lock. They don't remove it til you're checking out and a nurse walks you to the door.
> 
> Oh yeah, Corrine's actually went off and they came down to make sure she was there and then verified both me and her.Click to expand...
> 
> We never set mine off, lol, she was a preemie and was either in the nursery or with me in our room, no where else. But they showed us where not to pass. No one could even get into the nursery until it was verified that the person had a bracelet that matched the number on the bracelet on the baby.Click to expand...

She was with me the whole time too but the something about the way it lays against the ankle/foot.... it moved and that set it off. 

I am really scared that they won't find this baby alive. Cute baby...so sad.


----------



## cowboys angel

MizzDeeDee said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> See, the whole hospital thing? That's why I liked the hospital my baby was born at. As soon as they're born, a bracelet goes around their ankle. If you pass certain points in the ward, an alarm goes off and all the doors and windows automatically lock. They don't remove it til you're checking out and a nurse walks you to the door.
> 
> Oh yeah, Corrine's actually went off and they came down to make sure she was there and then verified both me and her.Click to expand...
> 
> We never set mine off, lol, she was a preemie and was either in the nursery or with me in our room, no where else. But they showed us where not to pass. No one could even get into the nursery until it was verified that the person had a bracelet that matched the number on the bracelet on the baby.Click to expand...
> 
> She was with me the whole time too but the something about the way it lays against the ankle/foot.... it moved and that set it off.
> 
> I am really scared that they won't find this baby alive. Cute baby...so sad.Click to expand...

Oh wow. Sounds like a programming glitch. Unless it read that someone was trying to cut it maybe?

I'm really worried about that too. Praying for a miracle.


----------



## lisaf

My friends had theirs go off too because it got loose on the baby. I think some kinds require contact with skin to prevent someone from slipping it off/cutting it off.


----------



## cowboys angel

lisaf said:


> My friends had theirs go off too because it got loose on the baby. I think some kinds require contact with skin to prevent someone from slipping it off/cutting it off.

Oooh yeah, that could be too. I was very thankful for those bracelets. It had been my intention to have her in my room from birth but that wasn't an option for us, and I was very glad they had that type of security.


----------



## lisaf

Having mine in room wasn't an option eithe, but considering my baby outweighed the other NICU babies by almost double, I wasn't worried about him getting switched ;)


----------



## cowboys angel

lisaf said:


> Having mine in room wasn't an option eithe, but considering my baby outweighed the other NICU babies by almost double, I wasn't worried about him getting switched ;)

Haha see, my situation was almost the opposite. My preemie never went into NICU, but weighed less than all the other babies in nursery by at least 4lbs. I for sure would have noticed if they switched mine :haha:


----------



## VieraSky

They were very good with security at the hospital I was at. Rowan was only out of my room like twice, but they always verified that my bracelet matched his (as well as OH's bracelet) and we weren't allowed to take him out of our room ourselves until we took him home. They had very good security.

Anyways...praying for a miracle for little Lisa. I hope that she's ok.


----------



## Aberrance

I read Lisa's mom admitted to being drunk the night the baby went missing...

I hate to admit it, but I believe the mother is responsible for the missing child.. I have from the beginning.


----------



## VieraSky

I think that she's responsible too. Some people aren't meant to be parents, and unfortunately I think she's one of those people.


----------



## cowboys angel

I agree with the two posters above me. I think the mom did something (whether on purpose, or cuz she was drunk, but alcohol will make you do nothing drunk you wouldnt' do sober, just takes away inhibitions) so either way if she did it, she's an unfit mother!


----------



## Breezy

Yes yes and yes I think so too


----------



## Natsku

I think its the mother too, sadly its usually the parents anyway :( Poor baby.

Wow they are so secure at the hospitals over there! Here they just had a normal plastic bracelet that said Baby Love and it was always slipping off. But you weren't allowed off the wards with the babies but they didn't have alarms to notice if you did leave.


----------



## cowboys angel

Natsku said:


> I think its the mother too, sadly its usually the parents anyway :( Poor baby.
> 
> Wow they are so secure at the hospitals over there! Here they just had a normal plastic bracelet that said Baby Love and it was always slipping off. But you weren't allowed off the wards with the babies but they didn't have alarms to notice if you did leave.

The hospital I gave birth at is part of a chain that owns several differen't hospitals, and are very secure yes. If you walk in later than...8pm or 9pm they have security guards that will stop you, ask where you're going and who to see, look their name up on their computer, make sure they're truly a patient and where you said they were, etc.


----------



## Natsku

cowboys angel said:


> Natsku said:
> 
> 
> I think its the mother too, sadly its usually the parents anyway :( Poor baby.
> 
> Wow they are so secure at the hospitals over there! Here they just had a normal plastic bracelet that said Baby Love and it was always slipping off. But you weren't allowed off the wards with the babies but they didn't have alarms to notice if you did leave.
> 
> The hospital I gave birth at is part of a chain that owns several differen't hospitals, and are very secure yes. If you walk in later than...8pm or 9pm they have security guards that will stop you, ask where you're going and who to see, look their name up on their computer, make sure they're truly a patient and where you said they were, etc.Click to expand...

Wow! I guess they just don't need that kind of security here, people just come and go as they please in most areas (some areas you have to be buzzed in by staff though, like NICU and SCBU and the surgical areas)


----------



## DarlingMe

I delivered at a smaller (small compared to those in Chicago) local hospital and they have locked maternity, nursery, and Peds unit. Anyone under 17 wears a baby LO-jack. I think it is standard procedure in the US!


----------



## cowboys angel

DarlingMe said:


> I delivered at a smaller (small compared to those in Chicago) local hospital and they have locked maternity, nursery, and Peds unit. Anyone under 17 wears a baby LO-jack. I think it is standard procedure in the US!

It may be, yes. I'm just very thankful for it. My LO was in regular nursery for almost a week. I knew all of the nurses and they all knew me by name and face by the 3rd day. I'd come to the door and ring the bell, they'd yell 'hey katie!' let me in. They'd be like 'yeah that little midget of yours is raising hell today,' chat with me, they knew who i was, but they wouldn't let me anywhere near the babies til they checked that my bracelet numbers matched the baby's.


----------



## lisaf

I don't think we had the baby lo-jack until we had that baby taken... which was only 2-3 years ago now I think.
I think we have them more because we keep women in the hospital after birth more than other countries do? (at least more than the UK?)


----------



## Natsku

We stay in about the same length of time here (2 days for vaginal, 5 for c-section) but I don't think there's ever been much cases of stolen babies here (but babies are always rooming-in here rather than kept in the nursery)


----------



## cerrie311

Aberrance said:


> I read Lisa's mom admitted to being drunk the night the baby went missing...
> 
> I hate to admit it, but I believe the mother is responsible for the missing child.. I have from the beginning.


Not only drunk she admits she may have "blacked out" :nope: poor baby


----------



## CarlyP

I really hope she is ok, and I really hope this isn't a case where parents are involved and its a cover up.

Praying for her safe return. xx


----------



## DarlingMe

Natsku said:


> We stay in about the same length of time here (2 days for vaginal, 5 for c-section) but I don't think there's ever been much cases of stolen babies here (but babies are always rooming-in here rather than kept in the nursery)

It seems like most people room in with their babies here too, when they are allowed. In a NICU setting obviously not allowed.


----------



## cowboys angel

DarlingMe said:


> Natsku said:
> 
> 
> We stay in about the same length of time here (2 days for vaginal, 5 for c-section) but I don't think there's ever been much cases of stolen babies here (but babies are always rooming-in here rather than kept in the nursery)
> 
> It seems like most people room in with their babies here too, when they are allowed. In a NICU setting obviously not allowed.Click to expand...

My baby never went into NICU but the night she was born I wasn't allowed to have her in my room cuz she kept forgetting to breathe and her blood sugar was low. But the night after that, I was allowed to. Then I stayed at the Ronald McDonald house so obviously she wasn't able to sleep with me, but I spent most of my time in the nursery anyway, except the last night she was in the hospital cuz we decided to let the nurses take care of her that night so we could get a good night's sleep.


----------



## stardust599

They don't have any security like that here!

They have buzzers to get onto the ward but you just say who you are and where you're going and that's it, plus as people are in and out all the time loads of people get in without ringing the buzzers.

When we were leaving we didn't pass 1 single member of staff. OH had to wait outside with LO and I ran back inside to find a midwife to say we'd left.

But here Mums and babies are never seperated. In Neonatal there's only 2 babies to a room and Mums sleep in there too (I think it's only a level 2 unit so babies before 30weeks are taken to another hospital). They have a policy that Mum and baby are never to be seperated (unless in an emergency) so if Mum goes somewhere for medical treatment etc. baby goes too. All babies sleep in the same room as Mum too, there's no option of a nursery or anything. It's not a big hospital though xx


----------



## PinkEmily

When i had LO he had to wear an alarm on his ankle which would alert the midwives if he went off the ward, if one of the alarms went off (which they did quite a bit by accident) then the doors would be locked and only midwives could let people in and out of the wards. Scarily the night before we left someone actually tried to take a baby, the midwives were all very edgy the next day, all curtains had to be open, no-one was allowed to let their baby out of their sight.


----------



## Natsku

DarlingMe said:


> Natsku said:
> 
> 
> We stay in about the same length of time here (2 days for vaginal, 5 for c-section) but I don't think there's ever been much cases of stolen babies here (but babies are always rooming-in here rather than kept in the nursery)
> 
> It seems like most people room in with their babies here too, when they are allowed. In a NICU setting obviously not allowed.Click to expand...

Yeah from what I've read on this forum it seems rooming-in is getting more common over there. I don't think they even have nurseries here though, but maybe the midwives would take the baby to the midwife station if you really needed a rest.


----------



## JLFKJS

Possible sighting of baby Lisa 120 miles away

https://www.kcoy.com/story/15725462...hing-lisas-description-leads-to-investigation


----------



## cowboys angel

Ooooh fingers crossed!!


----------



## xnmd1

I think it's unlikely to be her TBH. There were hundreds of siting of Maddy Mccan. People always call in things like this and it never pans out.


----------



## cowboys angel

I know, but am still hoping!


----------



## JLFKJS

Well the reason they are following it was because these girls had already paid for their food, and after someone had approached them they left before getting their food. They also paid with a credit card so fingers crossed!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

I'm always skeptical when things go this public though :( I mean i understand it gets everyone aware so they can keep an eye out... but on the other hand if it WAS them it's just going to make them more careful. But yes FX'd!!


----------



## cerrie311

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> I'm always skeptical when things go this public though :( I mean i understand it gets everyone aware so they can keep an eye out... but on the other hand if it WAS them it's just going to make them more careful. But yes FX'd!!

This exactly!


----------



## JLFKJS

Whoever it was will eventually get caught or pulled over since they have their credit card information and car description


----------



## JLFKJS

Update: Was not baby lisa :(


----------



## lisaf

:( Didn't expect it to be, but had some hope.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

That mom.............................that drunk thing. :nope:


----------



## whit.

When I had Sophia they put bracelets on her and me that would shut down the whole building (doors, elevators, windows) if I got too close to an exit with her. We both also had on another bracelet that had matching numbers and if we were away from each other for more than 30 minutes, when we were re-united they played a nursery song.

so sad about baby Lisa. :(


----------



## Aberrance

I know it's wretched of me to say, but stories like this.. 
Drunk mother, late-working husband.. 
It likely happened that there was an accident.. Perhaps drunk mum dropped the baby, or left her in the tub to get the phone or something, or even got into a rage for some reason (inconsolable baby, perhaps?) and did something with the intent to quiet. Then she disposed of the child either with or without the help of the husband.
It's hard to imagine she could cover her ass and hide the evidence without the help of the husband.. Especially drunk.

This reeks like the Casey Anthony case... Or even the Susan Smith case.. The woman who pushed her car with her sleeping children strapped in, into a lake, and told the press for weeks that her car with her children was stolen at gunpoint by a black man.

I hope I have to eat my words later, and that Lisa is found, safe and sound, and the fright makes her mother quit drinking for good, and they all live happily ever after. I sincerely want to be wrong in my suspicions, but I fear I'm not.


----------



## sparkle05

Oh dear, I was just checking in to see if baby Lisa has been found. This is so sad :cry: I hope there are some answers very soon :hugs:


----------



## Eliza_V

ii wish we had that sort of security here! People were buzzed into the postnatal ward half the time without even asking who they were or why they were there, and I had a side room (which I had to pay for) right by the main doors. I had to leave my baby in my room alone to go and make myself breakfast or get a drink at the other side of the ward!!! That didnt make me feel safe given that she was right by the main doors and they were letting anyone in without even checking!! And I had to leave her if I wanted to go to the toilet too.


----------



## DarlingMe

vixiepoo said:


> ii wish we had that sort of security here! People were buzzed into the postnatal ward half the time without even asking who they were or why they were there, and I had a side room (which I had to pay for) right by the main doors. I had to leave my baby in my room alone to go and make myself breakfast or get a drink at the other side of the ward!!! That didnt make me feel safe given that she was right by the main doors and they were letting anyone in without even checking!! And I had to leave her if I wanted to go to the toilet too.

I guess the good thing is that if they see anyone with a baby in the hallway they know to question them. But I agree security and sign in should be better!

We could take them out of the room but had to leave them in the wheeling cot. I left him to go make a cup of oatmeal one night and shut the door and kept checking the hallway while it was heating. Even with the security it still was concerning! 

LO was sleeping in his swing the other day so I snuck upstairs to shower. About halfway through I thought of this story and ran downstairs soaked and nude to lock the front door that I had left unlocked! Whatever happened it makes you think twice...


----------



## Eliza_V

They dont even question you if you're walking around with a. Baby either though.. It frightens me how easily someone could've taken her without being noticed. It's like the staff don't care where I am.

yeah I screwed at DH for leaving the door unlocked the other night after reading this!


----------



## cowboys angel

Aberrance said:


> I know it's wretched of me to say, but stories like this..
> Drunk mother, late-working husband..
> It likely happened that there was an accident.. Perhaps drunk mum dropped the baby, or left her in the tub to get the phone or something, or even got into a rage for some reason (inconsolable baby, perhaps?) and did something with the intent to quiet. Then she disposed of the child either with or without the help of the husband.
> It's hard to imagine she could cover her ass and hide the evidence without the help of the husband.. Especially drunk.
> 
> This reeks like the Casey Anthony case... Or even the Susan Smith case.. The woman who pushed her car with her sleeping children strapped in, into a lake, and told the press for weeks that her car with her children was stolen at gunpoint by a black man.
> 
> I hope I have to eat my words later, and that Lisa is found, safe and sound, and the fright makes her mother quit drinking for good, and they all live happily ever after. I sincerely want to be wrong in my suspicions, but I fear I'm not.

I competely agree with you on this.

Still, fingers crossed!


----------



## JLFKJS

Well my mother and I already have a theory :coffee:

From what I know, taking anxiety medication and drinking can make you severely black out, and not remember what happened. ( A man I worked with ran his truck into someones house, and had no memory of it the next day. He was drinking while taking anxiety medication.)

From what we know baby Lisa had a cold. We think the drunk mother overdosed her on accident and has no memory of it. We think the dad came home and found baby Lisa, and covered up everything for the mother. Thus, why the father always looks suspicious and the mother is always crying. 

Hopefully it isn't true but its just a theory.


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

At my hospital we could walk around with the baby. We even had a little snack area with a fridge filled with food and a microwave for moms.

But when my son was born they put matching musical wrist bands on both of us.. and if either one of us were to have been near the exit doors an alarm would sound. The wrist bands also worked against getting newborns mixed up. When i would pick my LO up - it would play a short little lullaby...if another mom did i guess it would have started beeping.


----------



## cowboys angel

It's a 'good' theory. Obviously nothing about this situation is good, but I hadn't thought of that.

When I had baby, we could only take her out of my room in the rolling bed thingy, but I didn't generally have to leave the room. There was a bathroom in my room, and my food got brought to me. The only time I really left was to get her from nursery the second day, and then when I was released.


----------



## lisaf

At my hospital, they had rules about leaving the baby alone. They said if you had to go to the bathroom, to call a nurse to watch the baby etc (the bathroom was a private one in the same room as the baby). They also brought you all the snacks you wanted, lol.


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

I will never understand how people can go on to cover up the death of their child. :nope: Even if i killed a baby on accident i would want to turn myself in and pay for it...i couldn't live with myself. Anyways, i'm sure the law is more lenient on you if you just admit to an accident such as dropping, or overdose, etc. Of course, if it was SBS that's another story...which is also possible in this case. 

I'm just going to keep on hoping that baby Lisa is alive out there somewhere and will be found soon!


----------



## cowboys angel

lisaf said:


> At my hospital, they had rules about leaving the baby alone. They said if you had to go to the bathroom, to call a nurse to watch the baby etc (the bathroom was a private one in the same room as the baby). They also brought you all the snacks you wanted, lol.

Same. They told us to ring a nurse if we wanted a break or whatever, never to leave baby alone. I could also ring a nurse and ask her to bring me a snack, or send my hubby or mom or whoever was with me to the pantry to get me a snack, and I ordered my meals when I wanted them and they were sent to me.


----------



## lisaf

It almost makes the hospital stay sound luxurious, doesn't it? :haha: Too bad I was miserable and so hormonal/crying all the time/stressed/bleeding/sore.

Oh, and on a semi-funny note, I was singing and bouncing my son singing along to that song 'shake shake shake, shake shake shake, shake your booty' only I was singing baby instead of booty... DH pointed out that it might not be the most appropriate lyric substitution :dohh:


----------



## brunette&bubs

^ :rofl:

my hospital was similar to all you ladies.
except I was too sore to even get out of bed. And I constantly had visitors so never needed to leave James alone.

I hope they find baby lisa soon! :(


----------



## cowboys angel

Hahahaha I like that, shake your baby. Nice.

Praying for Baby Lisa


----------



## CarlyP

They are currently searching their house, they have issued a warrant that states no one but the police can enter, surely they should have done this at the beginning?? 

Anyone could of been in and tampered with things. 

Please let her be safe!!


----------



## cowboys angel

Hoping Baby Lisa is safe! I agree that should have been done in the beginning but at least it's being done!


----------



## Neko

lisaf said:


> Oh, and on a semi-funny note, I was singing and bouncing my son singing along to that song 'shake shake shake, shake shake shake, shake your booty' only I was singing baby instead of booty... DH pointed out that it might not be the most appropriate lyric substitution :dohh:

I make Avery "dance" and sing that song too. My DH thinks it's inappropriate. :haha:

The police can't get a warrant without probable cause. That might be why they haven't gotten one before this.


----------



## stardust599

I sing "Shake Yer Bum" at LO and wiggle and groove her bum :blush: OH does not find it amusing :haha:

I hope they find Lisa soon, I really hope the warrant turns up some leads xx


----------



## cowboys angel

stardust599 said:


> I sing "Shake Yer Bum" at LO and wiggle and groove her bum :blush: OH does not find it amusing :haha:
> 
> I hope they find Lisa soon, I really hope the warrant turns up some leads xx

I'll be watching this thread!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

All moms must do the dancing thing....... 


I just wonder what they are trying to find that they didn't find the first few times they searched the home.


----------



## cowboys angel

MizzDeeDee said:


> All moms must do the dancing thing.......
> 
> 
> I just wonder what they are trying to find that they didn't find the first few times they searched the home.

Maybe for the cellphones to reappear?


----------



## MizzDeeDee

cowboys angel said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> All moms must do the dancing thing.......
> 
> 
> I just wonder what they are trying to find that they didn't find the first few times they searched the home.
> 
> Maybe for the cellphones to reappear?Click to expand...

:thumbup: Good theory.


----------



## lisaf

I'm more afraid they're thinking of tearing up floor boards/walls etc...
Really anxious to hear the result of their search!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

lisaf said:


> I'm more afraid they're thinking of tearing up floor boards/walls etc...
> Really anxious to hear the result of their search!

I was talking to OH about this and he said that too.. that they would probably be tearing out the walls.


----------



## cowboys angel

That was my unspoken theory....


----------



## Aberrance

CarlyP said:


> They are currently searching their house, they have issued a warrant that states no one but the police can enter, surely they should have done this at the beginning??
> 
> Anyone could of been in and tampered with things.
> 
> Please let her be safe!!

There could be tampering, but forensic evidence is so hard to hide, and it ALWAYS points in the right direction.

Another theory is that baby Lisa WAS ill, and perhaps passed naturally, SIDS, or something.. And the parents panic. Shock can do awful things to people. The truth is always best, but I can understand fear in truth being ignored or misconstrued. I mean, the law effs up all the time, unfortunately. People rather trust their opinions than true fact/science sometimes. It's a natural flaw in people. :shrug:


----------



## cowboys angel

Aberrance said:


> CarlyP said:
> 
> 
> They are currently searching their house, they have issued a warrant that states no one but the police can enter, surely they should have done this at the beginning??
> 
> Anyone could of been in and tampered with things.
> 
> Please let her be safe!!
> 
> There could be tampering, but forensic evidence is so hard to hide, and it ALWAYS points in the right direction.
> 
> Another theory is that baby Lisa WAS ill, and perhaps passed naturally, SIDS, or something.. And the parents panic. Shock can do awful things to people. The truth is always best, but I can understand fear in truth being ignored or misconstrued. I mean, the law effs up all the time, unfortunately. People rather trust their opinions than true fact/science sometimes. It's a natural flaw in people. :shrug:Click to expand...

This happened in my town recently. A little girl (8 or 9) had really bad diabetes...her mom told the school that she was homeschooling...after 2 weeks the neighbor noticed the car hadn't moved and the mom wasn't answering the school's phone calls...police did a wellness check...girl had been dead almost 2 weeks and mom stabbed herself repeatedly, but is okay now. Autopsy showed the girl died of diabetic complications but she was also kidnapped from her father. It was weird. But yeah, she apparently went into shock and tried to kill herself after the girl died.

It happens too often...shook this tiny town to the roots...


----------



## whit.

I saw this morning on the news they are JUST NOW getting a search warrant for their house. They are also investigating a large dumpster that was burned an hour before police were called about baby Lisa. :(


----------



## Frooty

This is horrid n heartbreaking but what they say about the parents is a bit sus. Hope she is returned alright


----------



## xxxjessxxx

whit. said:


> I saw this morning on the news they are JUST NOW getting a search warrant for their house. They are also investigating a large dumpster that was burned an hour before police were called about baby Lisa. :(

Sorry but that would be soo suspicious to me about the dumpster being burnt before police come out :nope:
I hope it doesn't mean anything bad though :flower:


----------



## lisaf

anyone have links to these stories?


----------



## cowboys angel

^^ This

I'd like to read the actual stories (not that I think any of you are lying lol)


----------



## MizzDeeDee

xxxjessxxx said:


> whit. said:
> 
> 
> I saw this morning on the news they are JUST NOW getting a search warrant for their house. They are also investigating a large dumpster that was burned an hour before police were called about baby Lisa. :(
> 
> Sorry but that would be soo suspicious to me about the dumpster being burnt before police come out :nope:
> I hope it doesn't mean anything bad though :flower:Click to expand...

That would be stupid. You can't burn all that away. Evidence will still be there.


----------



## lisaf

https://abcnews.go.com/US/missing-baby-lisa-police-execute-search-warrant-family/story?id=14768710

Interesting info about the parents conversations being restricted.


----------



## lisaf

oh, and it also said they had scent dogs at the house in previous searches, so I think it would be odd if they didn't catch a scent of any attempts to hide a body.

That gives me some hope again.


----------



## Breezy

:( this is all just so weird. Nothing makes sense about this case


----------



## cowboys angel

Absolutely nothing....


----------



## Aberrance

lisaf said:


> oh, and it also said they had scent dogs at the house in previous searches, so I think it would be odd if they didn't catch a scent of any attempts to hide a body.
> 
> That gives me some hope again.

Those dogs tend to be trained on older corpses/blood.
Burning produces overwhelming char, it'll take thorough lab screening to be sure. :nope:


----------



## whit.

lisaf said:


> anyone have links to these stories?

I saw it this morning on the Today show (I think).

Tried to find a link but I'm 1 handed at the moment lol


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Breezy said:
 

> :( this is all just so weird. Nothing makes sense about this case

Agreed. It's mind boggling!! :(


----------



## ilvmylbug

Anymore updates? Praying for her safe return.


----------



## CarlyP

This is the official facebook page, brings all the news direct, even takes photos off things happening live, very good site. Her family are on it as well.

https://www.facebook.com/find.lisa?ref=ts


----------



## lisaf

no speculating allowed there though, lol..


----------



## DarlingMe

https://video.foxnews.com/v/1229250663001/baby-lisa-search-of-irwin-home-and-yard-continue

This was from today. Bomb and arsen squad were inspecting home and looking for anything buried in the yard anywhere. They also mentioned that they are inspecting the bedding in mom's bed. If mom went to bed drunk with the baby they are wondering if there was an accidental suffocation, especially since there were things found in the crib- like a bath tub :shrug:

:cry::cry::cry: Whatever happened I am sure the family is just torn, whether or not they were involved. I would think if you tried to cover something up and it has turned into such a huge ordeal you might come forward by now... Is there even a formal punishment for accidentally suffocating your own child? I think the pain of losing a child and knowing you were at fault is more than enough...


----------



## lisaf

"They were looking for items -- materials, whether they be generic like DNA, hairs and fibers, [or] organic like leaves, dirt -- to compare to something they have," Brad Garrett, an ABC News consultant and former FBI special agent, told "Good Morning America" today. 

what do they have already? :(


----------



## DarlingMe

lisaf said:


> "They were looking for items -- materials, whether they be generic like DNA, hairs and fibers, [or] organic like leaves, dirt -- to compare to something they have," Brad Garrett, an ABC News consultant and former FBI special agent, told "Good Morning America" today.
> 
> what do they have already? :(

Maybe they mean things they have from the girls hairbrush or clothing? So they want things to compare to DNA they actually know is hers? :shrug:


----------



## MizzDeeDee

DarlingMe said:


> https://video.foxnews.com/v/1229250663001/baby-lisa-search-of-irwin-home-and-yard-continue
> 
> This was from today. Bomb and arsen squad were inspecting home and looking for anything buried in the yard anywhere. They also mentioned that they are inspecting the bedding in mom's bed. If mom went to bed drunk with the baby they are wondering if there was an accidental suffocation, especially since there were things found in the crib- like a bath tub :shrug:
> 
> :cry::cry::cry: Whatever happened I am sure the family is just torn, whether or not they were involved. I would think if you tried to cover something up and it has turned into such a huge ordeal you might come forward by now... Is there even a formal punishment for accidentally suffocating your own child? I think the pain of losing a child and knowing you were at fault is more than enough...

They tell you not to co-sleep when under the influence and I could see that as a possibility of what happened sadly since she was drunk. 


I bet they would charge her with lying and they might make her pay back the police department for the resources wasted.


----------



## DarlingMe

MizzDeeDee said:


> DarlingMe said:
> 
> 
> https://video.foxnews.com/v/1229250663001/baby-lisa-search-of-irwin-home-and-yard-continue
> 
> This was from today. Bomb and arsen squad were inspecting home and looking for anything buried in the yard anywhere. They also mentioned that they are inspecting the bedding in mom's bed. If mom went to bed drunk with the baby they are wondering if there was an accidental suffocation, especially since there were things found in the crib- like a bath tub :shrug:
> 
> :cry::cry::cry: Whatever happened I am sure the family is just torn, whether or not they were involved. I would think if you tried to cover something up and it has turned into such a huge ordeal you might come forward by now... Is there even a formal punishment for accidentally suffocating your own child? I think the pain of losing a child and knowing you were at fault is more than enough...
> 
> They tell you not to co-sleep when under the influence and I could see that as a possibility of what happened sadly since she was drunk.
> 
> 
> I bet they would charge her with lying and they might make her pay back the police department for the resources wasted.Click to expand...

Yes I think that is why they are thinking it is a possiblity. I would think confessing (if it was an accident) would be in their best interest at this point. Even if you have some monetary fines, I would think anything would be better than having you whole life disrupted while trying to mourn the loss of your child.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

DarlingMe said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarlingMe said:
> 
> 
> https://video.foxnews.com/v/1229250663001/baby-lisa-search-of-irwin-home-and-yard-continue
> 
> This was from today. Bomb and arsen squad were inspecting home and looking for anything buried in the yard anywhere. They also mentioned that they are inspecting the bedding in mom's bed. If mom went to bed drunk with the baby they are wondering if there was an accidental suffocation, especially since there were things found in the crib- like a bath tub :shrug:
> 
> :cry::cry::cry: Whatever happened I am sure the family is just torn, whether or not they were involved. I would think if you tried to cover something up and it has turned into such a huge ordeal you might come forward by now... Is there even a formal punishment for accidentally suffocating your own child? I think the pain of losing a child and knowing you were at fault is more than enough...
> 
> They tell you not to co-sleep when under the influence and I could see that as a possibility of what happened sadly since she was drunk.
> 
> 
> I bet they would charge her with lying and they might make her pay back the police department for the resources wasted.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I think that is why they are thinking it is a possiblity. I would think confessing (if it was an accident) would be in their best interest at this point. Even if you have some monetary fines, I would think anything would be better than having you whole life disrupted while trying to mourn the loss of your child.Click to expand...

I agree....but maybe she feels she has gone too far now to go back.

It's very sad. The whole thing.


----------



## lisaf

but what about the dirt? or was that just an example?


----------



## cowboys angel

They could also get her with hindering/inhibiting an investigation, possibly tampering with evidence?

And I'm sure they could slap them with fines to pay back the time and resources wasted by public officials.


----------



## lisaf

Anybody watch that Law & Order SVU last night? (I just watched it on my DVR)... about a couple whose 3 month old died and they lied?


----------



## MizzDeeDee

lisaf said:


> Anybody watch that Law & Order SVU last night? (I just watched it on my DVR)... about a couple whose 3 month old died and they lied?

No...but I know they base those episodes on headlines....


----------



## MikaylasMummy

This is so aweful I hope she is found safe but it doesn't look like it's heading that way to me =(


----------



## lisaf

I dont' know if they could have written and filmed this one in time.
I'll spoiler it for those who still haven't watched the episode


Spoiler
It starts with the mother saying her car was stolen while she was in the store buying diapers, left her 3 month old sleeping in the car. The dad was off looking at an apartment. They end up finding the car, no baby in it. Blah blah blah
Mom and dad were drinking at a bar with the baby there (last time the baby was seen)
They find a cooler that leads them to believe the baby's body was in there. Mom ends up cluing them in to where the body is.
Mom and dad both separtely confess to killing the baby on accident. The evidence on the body shows that neither story fits.

Basically the ME concludes that the baby died of SIDS (mom did all the right things, put on back to sleep etc but was a smoker).
They said they lied and covered up what happened because they didn't remember really what happened and didn't think anyone would believe them.


----------



## cowboys angel

lisaf said:


> I dont' know if they could have written and filmed this one in time.
> I'll spoiler it for those who still haven't watched the episode
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> It starts with the mother saying her car was stolen while she was in the store buying diapers, left her 3 month old sleeping in the car. The dad was off looking at an apartment. They end up finding the car, no baby in it. Blah blah blah
> Mom and dad were drinking at a bar with the baby there (last time the baby was seen)
> They find a cooler that leads them to believe the baby's body was in there. Mom ends up cluing them in to where the body is.
> Mom and dad both separtely confess to killing the baby on accident. The evidence on the body shows that neither story fits.
> 
> Basically the ME concludes that the baby died of SIDS (mom did all the right things, put on back to sleep etc but was a smoker).
> They said they lied and covered up what happened because they didn't remember really what happened and didn't think anyone would believe them.

This one was definitely not based on Baby Lisa. There wasn't enough time. But yeah...that also is a very sad story. Still praying for Baby Lisa


----------



## MizzDeeDee

https://abcnews.go.com/US/missing-baby-lisa-eyewitnesses-convinced-sighting/story?id=14786129


----------



## bumpy_j

lets hope that it's true ^


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Well, I am kinda not understanding why the police knew about this on the night and that morning of the disappearance and this is just now coming out. Never heard this before. 

And then there's this:

https://www.kansascity.com/2011/10/20/3220223/baby-lisas-lawyers-say-police.html


----------



## Essie

https://www.kansascity.com/2011/10/21/3221138/cadaver-dog-has-hit-inside-house.html

This says the search warrant was granted because a cadaver dog had a positive response in the mums bedroom :nope:


----------



## MizzDeeDee

:nope:


----------



## cowboys angel

:nope:

:cry: 

Still holding out hope!


----------



## xnmd1

:( I knew it was going to lead to something like this


----------



## Trying4ababy

https://abcnews.go.com/US/missing-baby-lisa-cadaver-dogs-detect-smell-deceased/story?id=14786129


----------



## VieraSky

Praying for a miracle


----------



## DarlingMe

MizzDeeDee said:


> Well, I am kinda not understanding why the police knew about this on the night and that morning of the disappearance and this is just now coming out. Never heard this before.
> 
> And then there's this:
> 
> https://www.kansascity.com/2011/10/20/3220223/baby-lisas-lawyers-say-police.html

Misdeedee I read somewhere that someone spotted a man carrying a baby at night that was under dressed and the person assumed they were sleeping. But then they said the baby wasn't cradled or cuddle up on a shoulder like a sleeping baby would be but more limp. They said the hold on the baby was odd. I heard this either on this thread or maybe from fox?


----------



## ermm23a

Last I heard was that cadaver dogs picked up the scent at the parents house. 

As horrible as it is, in most of these types of cases it's one or both of the parents responsible.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

DarlingMe said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> Well, I am kinda not understanding why the police knew about this on the night and that morning of the disappearance and this is just now coming out. Never heard this before.
> 
> And then there's this:
> 
> https://www.kansascity.com/2011/10/20/3220223/baby-lisas-lawyers-say-police.html
> 
> Misdeedee I read somewhere that someone spotted a man carrying a baby at night that was under dressed and the person assumed they were sleeping. But then they said the baby wasn't cradled or cuddle up on a shoulder like a sleeping baby would be but more limp. They said the hold on the baby was odd. I heard this either on this thread or maybe from fox?Click to expand...

That's no good. :nope:


I am really thinking she accidentally hurt her and then lied to her OH because she was afraid and also to keep him around....though wasn't she sleeping when he got home? Hurt your baby then go to sleep- pretty callous if true. 

The whole thing is so upsetting.


----------



## ermm23a

I haven't read any of the links that yall have posted but didn't the mom admit she was drunk when the baby disappeared? She might've passed out? 

I think she is definitely responsible, but I hope it was an accident and nothing intentional. Wish she would just fess up.


----------



## DarlingMe

My theory is that she was drunk, accidental death, called OH freaking out, he left work early, they thought up some "story", including that cell phone were stollen, which allows for the extra time between him leaving work and them covering their story, cops show up. 

The baby had to be in the bed b/c there was stuf in her crib. Maybe she hit the floor and woke mom up. Wow what a morbid thought. I hope this little baby is resting in peace somewhere. If she was taken I hope she was taken by someone caring well for her atleast and is safe.


----------



## DarlingMe

I saw a mom today feeding a baby about this age. She was feeding her one of those curved bottles, that tip up so you don't have to tip the whole bottle? She had it turned with the bottle facing down, so it was defeating the purpose. I thoughtabout how strange it was after walking away. For some reason I thought of this whole case. Im sure that unfortunately baby Lisa wont be found alive but I wish I would have paid attention better to the baby!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

DarlingMe said:


> My theory is that she was drunk, accidental death, called OH freaking out, he left work early, they thought up some "story", including that cell phone were stollen, which allows for the extra time between him leaving work and them covering their story, cops show up.
> 
> The baby had to be in the bed b/c there was stuf in her crib. Maybe she hit the floor and woke mom up. Wow what a morbid thought. I hope this little baby is resting in peace somewhere. If she was taken I hope she was taken by someone caring well for her atleast and is safe.

I think I agree with you. She was probably co-sleeping drunk.


----------



## Breezy

:( I was being so optimistic this whole time and now I am in tears thinking about all of this... It is becoming more and more apparent what probably happened..

And the baby bath thing in the bed? Really? Why is this just coming out now?


----------



## DarlingMe

Breezy said:


> :( I was being so optimistic this whole time and now I am in tears thinking about all of this... It is becoming more and more apparent what probably happened..
> 
> And the baby bath thing in the bed? Really? Why is this just coming out now?

that was out before too. I think people and the news are just speculalting now. They tend to cut things short and have to cram it into 2 minute clips, so alot gets left out. :dohh:


----------



## DarlingMe

Ok so I just read the article about he cadaver dogs. They spot DECAYING flesh. There is no way a "positive hit" for decaying flesh has anything to do with the baby. It has to take atleast a couple days for a body to even start to decay!


----------



## xnmd1

Cadavar dogs had a positive hit in the Maddy McCan case too. And if her death was accidental in the hotel room, her body would not have been there any longer than Lisa's may have been on that bedroom floor.


----------



## CarlyP

where is this man that was carrying a baby at that time in a morning in a nappie?? Surely you would of come forward after 3 weeks and explained if it was you and was a misunderstanding!!

I really am praying she is ok, my daughter is 10 months and i cant even begin to imagine what it would be like. 

Also why would the parents deny access to the police? They said they could only go in lisas bedroom and the points of entry?? Thats why they had to get a search warrent.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

CarlyP said:


> where is this man that was carrying a baby at that time in a morning in a nappie?? Surely you would of come forward after 3 weeks and explained if it was you and was a misunderstanding!!
> 
> I really am praying she is ok, my daughter is 10 months and i cant even begin to imagine what it would be like.
> 
> Also why would the parents deny access to the police? They said they could only go in lisas bedroom and the points of entry?? Thats why they had to get a search warrent.

Here's the thing.. I am not sure that they did deny access....I think they (the Police) have pretty much figured from the beginning that the parents did it. The Police say they (the parents) didn't allow access except in the girl's bedroom and points of entry but the cadaver dog was in the mother's bedroom so that means they WERE allowed access because that was before a search warrant. 

Now, do I think the parents are involved..... I think there might have been an accident..but I am hoping otherwise, I really am.........but I do think the police have targeted the parents from the word GO.


----------



## cowboys angel

MizzDeeDee said:


> CarlyP said:
> 
> 
> where is this man that was carrying a baby at that time in a morning in a nappie?? Surely you would of come forward after 3 weeks and explained if it was you and was a misunderstanding!!
> 
> I really am praying she is ok, my daughter is 10 months and i cant even begin to imagine what it would be like.
> 
> Also why would the parents deny access to the police? They said they could only go in lisas bedroom and the points of entry?? Thats why they had to get a search warrent.
> 
> Here's the thing.. I am not sure that they did deny access....I think they (the Police) have pretty much figured from the beginning that the parents did it. The Police say they (the parents) didn't allow access except in the girl's bedroom and points of entry but the cadaver dog was in the mother's bedroom so that means they WERE allowed access because that was before a search warrant.
> 
> Now, do I think the parents are involved..... I think there might have been an accident..but I am hoping otherwise, I really am.........but I do think the police have targeted the parents from the word GO.Click to expand...

I agree


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Now this:

https://www.kansascity.com/2011/10/23/3225517/irwin-cases-frustrations-continue.html


----------



## cowboys angel

This whole thing is just so weird! I don't understand!!

Still praying that somehow baby Lisa is still okay.


----------



## Aberrance

It cant be made out from the video that that man was carrying anything.. And the other man could have been mistaken about what he'd seen. Guy could have been carrying anything-- coat, grocery bag, etc, that looked baby-shaped.


----------



## lisaf

Aberrance said:


> It cant be made out from the video that that man was carrying anything.. And the other man could have been mistaken about what he'd seen. Guy could have been carrying anything-- coat, grocery bag, etc, that looked baby-shaped.

I'd say that was true about the man being mistaken about what he saw, except at the time he thought it was a baby and considered pulling over to give them a ride.
Then another witness also saw the same thing and also saw him carrying a baby.
It was said that the baby looked limp in his arms and that the baby was dressed only in a diaper (noted at the time by the witnesses because it was a chilly night) So that would not correllate to him carrying a coat etc.


----------



## brunette&bubs

cowboys angel said:


> This whole thing is just so weird! I don't understand!!
> 
> Still praying that somehow baby Lisa is still okay.

even though I hope she is alive too, i sadly think she is dead :cry:

why else would a cadaver dog detect human decomposition in the parents bedroom.
it is just SO wrong. makes me sick to my stomach!


----------



## cowboys angel

brunette&bubs said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> This whole thing is just so weird! I don't understand!!
> 
> Still praying that somehow baby Lisa is still okay.
> 
> even though I hope she is alive too, i sadly think she is dead :cry:
> 
> why else would a cadaver dog detect human decomposition in the parents bedroom.
> it is just SO wrong. makes me sick to my stomach!Click to expand...

I think she probably is dead too... :nope: :cry:


----------



## blhanson1

DarlingMe said:


> Ok so I just read the article about he cadaver dogs. They spot DECAYING flesh. There is no way a "positive hit" for decaying flesh has anything to do with the baby. It has to take atleast a couple days for a body to even start to decay!

This is what I thought too, but on the news they explained that the 'decaying' process can begin within 3-4 minutes of death and this is the scent that the dogs pick up on...not the rotting smell of decay (which would take several days to show up) you would think they are referring to.

This whole thing makes me so sad. Just to look at that poor baby and know that something bad has happened...I can't imagine if it was my daughter. I just can't believe whatever happened to her was intentional, since all signs point to the parents. You take care of this little baby for 10 months...and hopefully love her...and then to kill her? Makes no sense. The co-sleeping drunk or some other accident sounds the most plausible.


----------



## cowboys angel

blhanson1 said:


> DarlingMe said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I just read the article about he cadaver dogs. They spot DECAYING flesh. There is no way a "positive hit" for decaying flesh has anything to do with the baby. It has to take atleast a couple days for a body to even start to decay!
> 
> This is what I thought too, but on the news they explained that the 'decaying' process can begin within 3-4 minutes of death and this is the scent that the dogs pick up on...not the rotting smell of decay (which would take several days to show up) you would think they are referring to.
> 
> This whole thing makes me so sad. Just to look at that poor baby and know that something bad has happened...I can't imagine if it was my daughter. I just can't believe whatever happened to her was intentional, since all signs point to the parents. You take care of this little baby for 10 months...and hopefully love her...and then to kill her? Makes no sense. The co-sleeping drunk or some other accident sounds the most plausible.Click to expand...

I think they are responsible, but truly hope it was an accident and they panicked...

I was confused by the cadaver thing too, but yes the scent could be from Baby Lisa, as blhanson explained. :nope:


----------



## Aberrance

What hour was the man seen walking around with an undressed baby? Hasn't it been cold? I would think the weirdest part of the witness story would be that the child was undressed..
Why would someone who kidnapped a baby just walk out with it, without trying to conceal it to fend off unwanted attention? It just sounds too stupid, even for a kidnapper. :/
And what could someone want with a 10 month old? If it's a pedophile thing, pedophiles are more sly than that. So sly, they would never be seen with a child.


----------



## DarlingMe

It was at 4am, right before they called the cops


----------



## lisaf

Interesting... they're finally going to get to talk to the siblings again. 
In this article it mentions that the boys were in bed with mom... I don't know if an unsafe co-sleeping thing could have happened with the boys in the bed too without them slipping up and telling someone.
https://abcnews.go.com/US/missing-baby-lisa-irwin-infants-brothers-submit-dna/story?id=14817602


----------



## MizzDeeDee

lisaf said:


> Interesting... they're finally going to get to talk to the siblings again.
> In this article it mentions that the boys were in bed with mom... I don't know if an unsafe co-sleeping thing could have happened with the boys in the bed too without them slipping up and telling someone.
> https://abcnews.go.com/US/missing-baby-lisa-irwin-infants-brothers-submit-dna/story?id=14817602

Oh yeah- that would make sense. 

But may I add that I still feel the police are handling this wrong and they need to stop playing up to the press? 

We have an 9 year old autistic boy that has been lost in this area since Sunday. He was at the national forest/battlefield with his dad and family less then an hour from me- he ran off and they can't find him. 

I bring it up because as in this case, the father was being tried by public opinion(that he had done something to the boy), but the difference is that the police here had a press release and said that the rumors weren't true and that the parents were fully cooperating and that anything said to the otherwise wasn't true at this point. 

I actually think that the Lisa's mom might have done something accidentally, but I think the police in this case are being very unprofessional. Like having a press conference saying the parents aren't cooperating- they purposely did that to have them vilified in the press. 

There is an innocent until proven guilty thing here- the police should NOT be helping them to be tried in the court of public opinion.


----------



## welshmummy2be

this is so sad :cry: i feel so sorry for the family xx


----------



## lisaf

I agree about how the police have been unprofessional


----------



## MizzDeeDee

https://www.foxnews.com/us/2011/10/27/police-search-pond-for-missing-11-month-old-missouri-baby/


----------



## lisaf

whoah... that article said this "Bradley admitted in several interviews that she drank between five and 10 glasses of wine Oct. 3, the night Baby Lisa vanished. She told FOX News Channel's Megyn Kelly it was possible she blacked out after drinking, but denied that anything could have happened to her daughter while she was drunk."

Never heard she admitted to drinking THAT much and even admitted she might have blacked out?


----------



## MizzDeeDee

lisaf said:


> whoah... that article said this "Bradley admitted in several interviews that she drank between five and 10 glasses of wine Oct. 3, the night Baby Lisa vanished. She told FOX News Channel's Megyn Kelly it was possible she blacked out after drinking, but denied that anything could have happened to her daughter while she was drunk."
> 
> Never heard she admitted to drinking THAT much and even admitted she might have blacked out?

Oh yes. She admitted it all right. If she blacked out how the hell does she really know what happened????


----------



## cerrie311

^^^ Sadly this exactly :(


----------



## CarlyP

If the boys were in her bed, then where was Lisa sleeping, because there was a baby bath in her cot the night she vanished???


----------



## Trying4ababy

DarlingMe said:


> Ok so I just read the article about he cadaver dogs. They spot DECAYING flesh. There is no way a "positive hit" for decaying flesh has anything to do with the baby. It has to take atleast a couple days for a body to even start to decay!

She disappeared October 4th, the dogs were brought in October 20th or 21st.

I think 16 or 17 days is more than enough time.

A body starts to decompose as soon as you die.


----------



## lisaf

They postphoned the interview with the boys.. no surprise there :(


----------



## CarlyP

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JdxA00YR6E

Why has this just suddenly appeared, saying that on the night she disappeared a call to a womans phone from one of the missing phones from lisas house???


----------



## lisaf

ok, thats the first time I've watched one of those videos... seeing footage of her squealing etc almost made me cry.

That is really really weird about the cell phone :(


----------



## cowboys angel

This whole thing has been really weird...


----------



## ShanandBoc

Agreed. Its strange. Its horrible not knowing what happened to that poor little girl :(


----------



## DarlingMe

I still don't understand why the parents are not doing everything they can. Let your boys talk to the behaviorist! Those little boys are going through all this as well. They may benefit from talking to someone like that. At first I thought the parents were protecting them but at what point do you sacrifice protecting the kids for finding your "missing" baby? I wonder if they are afraid of the boys saying something.


----------



## cowboys angel

^^ This

I was wondering this too. What the hell is going on here?????


----------



## milf2be

stalking for updates x


----------



## Mama_noni

Ditto on that Milf2be!


----------



## carly_mummy2b

Still nothing? I keep checking back hoping to see some good news x


----------



## Mama_noni

^^^^ Same here! Poor little baba...hope they make some progress soon x


----------



## cowboys angel

https://abcnews.go.com/US/missing-b...-brothers-canceled-attorney/story?id=14834151

https://abcnews.go.com/US/missing-baby-lisa-irwin-defense-attorneys-feuding/story?id=14849616


----------



## Mama_noni

I'm absolutely dumbfounded by the statement from the family's attorney saying it's been very stressful and they need a week off from it all to rest! I wouldn't rest for one second until my baby was found if they had been taken...a week is a very long time when you have no idea what has happened to your baby and why aren't they letting the brothers talk to the police again if you thought it would help find your baby you would do everything in your power. I fun their behaviour very suspicious. X


----------



## stardust599

I can't believe it :-(

What the f*** has happened to this little girl? How can she just disappear off the face of the earth!


----------



## sequeena

:nope:


----------



## cowboys angel

I have no idea....apparently the aliens did it.

I know it is getting very unlikely, but I really hope this poor baby is okay.


----------



## ShanandBoc

So frustrating not knowing what happened. I also cant believe any one would want to take a week off from searching for their missing baby, doesn't sit well with me. I bet a million the parents had something to do with this.


----------



## mummy2lola

I'm sorry,I may get jumped on but I'm just going by how I would feel or I bet any mother on here would feel.if Lola was missing no matter how much "rest" I needed,nothing would stop me searching and I could never rest until my baby was found and I'm starting to think by not letting the police speak to the brother anymore that they are hiding something and that's why there is no clues as to where she is,they have done something wrong....just IMO sorry xx


----------



## ShanandBoc

Dont apologise i think many agree with you :)


----------



## kaths101

mummy2lola said:


> I'm sorry,I may get jumped on but I'm just going by how I would feel or I bet any mother on here would feel.if Lola was missing no matter how much "rest" I needed,nothing would stop me searching and I could never rest until my baby was found and I'm starting to think by not letting the police speak to the brother anymore that they are hiding something and that's why there is no clues as to where she is,they have done something wrong....just IMO sorry xx

I agree, having a baby now, i just could not imagine myself in this position, its far too traumatizing to even think about :cry::cry::cry:
The parents are really not putting themselves in a positive light - there is no time to 'rest' - they are acting highly suspicious now.. there has to be a reason why they are not co-operating.
I hope the truth finally comes out soon!


----------



## flubdub

God this is so sad. Makes me feel sick to my stomach! :nope:


----------



## Aberrance

This is a pretty thorough article. https://www.examiner.com/missing-pe...vely-identifies-man-with-salt-and-pepper-hair


----------



## cowboys angel

Thank you Aberrance, that's a good article.


----------



## flubdub

So, from that article it sounds like the man has burnt the babies clothes, and then carried on taking her somewhere with no clothes on. The baby was limp. 
It doesnt sound great :(
Does anyone know if the man in the CCTV looks like the man the babies mum was seen with in the shop?


----------



## DarlingMe

Aberrance said:


> This is a pretty thorough article. https://www.examiner.com/missing-pe...vely-identifies-man-with-salt-and-pepper-hair

That article really is nauseating. It makes the whole cover up death theory seem very real.


----------



## cowboys angel

The man the mom was with in the shop turned out to be her brother. Read the article Aberrance posted, I believe that's where I saw that.


----------



## cowboys angel

I lied, this article: brother 

"It was reported Friday that two detectives entered the home, spent 30 minutes inside, and were seen leaving with the uncle. This is the baby's mother, Deborah Bradley's brother, the same brother who was seen in surveillance video shopping with Lisa's mother the night the baby went missing. She purchased a box of wine and baby products, and later admitted to getting drunk and possibly blacking out that night."


----------



## lesleyann

I think this is going to turn into another maddie case where we will never no what happened.. I hope the little girl is ok but I doubt it by how shifty the parents are being and why on earth home alone with your kids would you drink up to 10 glasses of wine!? A bottle would be too much but 10 glasses OMG!


----------



## KayBea

Sorry stalking for updates!
Hope shes found!!!!! X


----------



## cowboys angel

updates


----------



## lisaf

looking at that facebook page mentioned.. LOTS of bits of information there:
"Ron Rugen KansascityPi
Tomorrow on my blog, I'll discuss a followup interview I had today with a former roommate of Megan Wright (the Baby Lisa cell phone lady). The roommate saw Dane use Megan's cell numerous times through the night. When this person got out of bed after midnight, they saw Dane in panic-mode, huddled in the dark, in a corner of the house on the cell phone. It will be at https://Kansascitypi.blogspot.com/. "

"Forensic specialist interviews Lisa Irwin&#8217;s half brothers 

Posted: 11/10/2011 Last Updated: 6 minutes ago

Video at link. KANSAS CITY, Mo. - Interviews are underway with the two half-brothers of missing Lisa Irwin. The boys are being interviewed for the first time since the day Lisa was reported missing.
... 
The interviews started at 4 p.m. Thursday at an undisclosed location. Kansas City police and the FBI are involved with the interviews. The FBI flew in a female forensic specialist they work with to interview the boys, but she&#8217;s not an FBI agent.

The specialist is interviewing the brothers individually. According to police, there is no time limit set on the interviews. Each interview is being videotaped. The lawyers, family and detectives are in another room while the interviews are being conducted."


Apparently this girl Megan also claims to be a satanist on her facebook page :(


----------



## MizzDeeDee

^^Why aren't they looking at her more? I mean, they know her phone got a call. Very bizarre.


----------



## lisaf

No idea :(


----------



## CarlyP

Happy birthday baby Lisa, hope wherever you are you are safe, happy and healthy. Xxxxxx


----------



## JLFKJS

Happy Birthday baby Lisa. I hope you are safe somewhere <3


----------



## flubdub

The number of views on this thread!! :shock:


----------



## Neko

flubdub said:


> The number of views on this thread!! :shock:

I keep reading this thread hoping for a happy update.


----------



## cowboys angel

Oh I know.

Happy birthday baby Lisa. Hope you're okay. :hugs:


----------



## stardust599

Happy Birthday sweetheart. If I could find you I'd love you and keep you forever xxx


----------



## VieraSky

Update

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011...l?icid=maing-grid7|main5|dl6|sec1_lnk1|112466


----------



## numum

Oh god not what you'd call concrete evidence sounds like clutching at straws to me :-(


----------



## stardust599

Definately clutching at straws, it's not new evidence either - it's been known since the beginining!


----------



## kittycat18

God help that little girl :cry:


----------



## Gemie

I've seen this thread knocking around the boards for a while but I've only just read about story today on Facebook and google... my gut instinct? Her parent's are as guilty as sin... they both scream guilt to me... God forgive me if I'm wrong.
Lisa is in my prayers and I hope she's found safe and well. She deserves to loved like every baby and I pray she will be after this is over.

God bless you baby girl


----------



## lhancock90

That doesn't prove their innocence :nope:
I just read that she can be done for endangerment, because of her alcohol consumption in the care of 3 children, could this be why she didn't hear anything?
A dog has reportedly picked up cadaver scent also. It breaks my heart with cases like this, because you never know what to believe from the parents, i hope shes found alive and safe :pray:
If she is, i feel even more for the parents, who have had their lives picked apart by the media.
However, their lack of co-operation and certain discrepencies does make it seem that they are hiding something :nope:


----------



## MizzDeeDee

https://foxnewsinsider.com/2011/11/...bragged-about-being-paid-to-steal-lisa-irwin/


WHY????


----------



## DarlingMe

I would hope that the guy would not be stupid enough to brag about that... maybe he is trying to get some press? But what a moron if that is the case! I suppose your statement states it best!! WHY????


----------



## cowboys angel

This smells funny...why only a one minute phone call? Still, as always, hoping for the best. If it's true that means Baby Lisa is possibly still alive somewhere!


----------



## lisaf

that does give hope for sure.
Makes me wonder again if the husband then did it to punish his wife for cheating like we'd speculated early on.


----------



## cowboys angel

Maybe, yeah. I dunno. I just hope the poor baby's safe and this isn't just some random person hoping for their time in the spot light.


----------



## lisaf

yeah, thats whats sick about that kind of thing. I honestly think its more likely to just be some stupid idiot lying for attention and wasting time/diverting attention from a real search.


----------



## cowboys angel

me too.....still hoping


----------



## VieraSky

Still hoping and praying for baby Lisa's safe return.


----------



## Betheney

I just hope that she is safe and happy that's all i want. Although my mind keeps wandering to what Eva does when she can't find her mummy and how she get's really upset that she wants her mummy. Poor baby Lisa might be hiding somewhere terrified because she wants her mummy and it's breaking my heart.


----------



## emmylou92

Poor baby, Hope she is safe and sound!


----------



## minties

I am convinced she is dead :(


----------



## cowboys angel

Me too...but hoping otherwise


----------



## Betheney

i know, there is that thought in the back of my head that thinks she's dead but i really pray thats not the case.


----------



## four

I continue to stalk this thread hoping for some good news. I am just not sure that day will ever come. Poor baby girl. :(


----------



## neadyda

Is there still no news on baby Lisa? Poor baby girl xx


----------



## MizzDeeDee

https://news.gather.com/viewArticle.action?articleId=281474980820843


----------



## smelly07

i have been wondering about her to......i found this on google

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/12/01/baby-lisa-vigils-end_n_1123056.html


i think the parents know what happend to her in all honesty x


----------



## cowboys angel

^^ I agree. Poor baby girl. Still praying


----------



## lisaf

the vigils 'interfered with daily life'? They want a 'sense of normalcy'? WTF?!?!
How would it be disturbing to their other children?!? Any story I've heard a parent of a missing child does not want things to go back to normal!!!! Their whole life is pulled in pieces and they will never feel normal again!


----------



## stardust599

This is shocking. If my LO went missing I would NEVER want to go back to normal, I would keep searching until the day I died xx


----------



## v2007

TBH i think her Mum and Dad know where she is. 

V xxx


----------



## Fascination

I think the parents know exactly what happened to her that night. They've been far too blase over the whole sad affair.

I would never stop searching for my LO; never! x


----------



## summer rain

It all seems very odd...


----------



## pandacub

Fascination said:


> I think the parents know exactly what happened to her that night. They've been far too blase over the whole sad affair.
> 
> I would never stop searching for my LO; never! x

My thoughts exactly.

Im still praying for a miracle though


----------



## Karlie06

summer rain said:


> It all seems very odd...

Totally agree!::shrug:


----------



## bonjo808

v2007 said:


> TBH i think her Mum and Dad know where she is.
> 
> V xxx


v2007 - I love your ticker...haha one of my favorite holiday movies


----------



## Roffey82

This story is do sad :( 
I'm not saying the parents are to blame but I can't understand how people can hurt their own children. If it was an accident then they are making it worse for themselves.


----------



## Ilikecake

I hope I don't get into trouble for bumping an old thread :blush:

I was just thinking about this earlier, was she ever found?


----------



## Betheney

i actually was searching her today and apparently it's 3 months on and still missing, but they were doing a recent search of another area nearby her home i beleive.


----------



## Ilikecake

Betheney said:


> i actually was searching her today and apparently it's 3 months on and still missing, but they were doing a recent search of another area nearby her home i beleive.


:thumbup: thankyou. I did have a google but could only find older articles.


----------



## Breezy

No news :( poor baby


----------



## VieraSky

Still hoping and praying for a miracle


----------



## CarlyP

Me too, bless that little girl xx


----------



## cowboys angel

I google her weekly, praying for a new lead or anything... Still praying for that poor baby girl.


----------



## Harli

I read through this whole thread hoping to find some closure as I got to the last pages ... good or bad.

Such a sad thing to happen, and I really feel, as many others do, the parents (or one parent at least) had something to do with it.

If Baby Lisa is alive, can only hope she is in good hands and if she is now gone, may she rest in peace, out of harm.

:nope:


----------



## Melibu90

I just read through this all and its a truely awful story!
Hope baby lisa is safe and well looked after somewhere but i have doubt like most i think something would have came Out by now. 
Love and hugs too baby Lisa :hugs: xx


----------

